# Juventus-Atletico Madrid: 12 marzo 2019, tv e streaming



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.

Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.

Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



Temo non sia finita. Forza Atletico cmq!!!!!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Temo una rimonta. La cosa che mi tranquillizza è che l atletico è una signor squadra in difesa e che raramente i gobbi fanno più di due gol in una partita


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Temo una rimonta. La cosa che mi tranquillizza è che l atletico è una signor squadra in difesa e che raramente i gobbi fanno più di due gol in una partita



il Cholo non è uno sprovveduto, lo sa che questi al ritorno vorranno ribaltare il tutto, lo ha detto anche nelle post-gara. c'è da dire che con questo risultato, il Cholo può fare ancora di più la sua tattica di ripartenze perchè quelli si devono scoprire e soprattutto alzare il baricentro se vogliono segnare.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



Negli ultimi 7 anni quante volte l'atletico di simeone ha subito due reti in una partita senza segnarne alcuna?
Più o meno capita quanto si rende visibile la cometa di halley.
Speriamo la cometa resti nell'oblio per questa volta.


----------



## overlord (21 Febbraio 2019)

1-2 tra i fischi del melma stadium. E tanti saluti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



che Griezman nn faccia gol x 2 partite di fila 
nn ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.. 
1 gol atletico lo fa pure al buco stadium


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 7 anni quante volte l'atletico di simeone ha subito due reti in una partita senza segnarne alcuna?
> Più o meno capita quanto si rende visibile la cometa di halley.
> Speriamo la cometa resti nell'oblio per questa volta.



Resta da capire come la interpretano. Se vengono per fare almeno un goal (a quel punto si chiude, ne servono 4 alla juve) o per non prenderne. Essendo una squadra idonea a non prenderne la situazione diventa complicatissima per la juve. 
A questo aggiungiamo che basta un episodio. Una mischia e goal casuale dell'atletico e tutti a casa. Serve bravura juve, brutta serata atletico, colpo di fortuna.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Resta da capire come la interpretano. Se vengono per fare almeno un goal (a quel punto si chiude, ne servono 4 alla juve) o per non prenderne. Essendo una squadra idonea a non prenderne la situazione diventa complicatissima per la juve.
> A questo aggiungiamo che basta un episodio. Una mischia e goal casuale dell'atletico e tutti a casa. Serve bravura juve, brutta serata atletico, colpo di fortuna.



A ogni calcio piazzato quelli della juve se la facevano sotto, sono stati distrutti fisicamente.
Bonucci che stramazza per rubare un fallo e fermare l'azione una roba indegna.
La partita di ieri , se rapportata al cammino della juve in campionato, fa capire come nel confine italico giochino contro il nulla per via di un sistema che gli apparecchia le vittorie.
Voglio vedere quando finirà questo scempio.
Ieri sono stati picchiati calcisticamente , come ambiente e nel ritmo del gioco e hanno pianto come femminucce.
Dybala, pjanic , de sciglio, bonucci, tutti a frignare.
Che eroi.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A ogni calcio piazzato quelli della juve se la facevano sotto, sono stati distrutti fisicamente.
> Bonucci che stramazza per rubare un fallo e fermare l'azione una roba indegna.
> La partita di ieri , se rapportata al cammino della juve in campionato, fa capire come nel confine italico giochino contro il nulla per via di un sistema che gli apparecchia le vittorie.
> Voglio vedere quando finirà questo scempio.
> ...



Hai descritto perfettamente il carattere di questi giocatori e presunti campioni. Lo sto scrivendo in lungo e largo. Non ci sono uomini nella juve, neanche uno. Lo stesso CR7 è un pallone gonfiato. Non discuto le sue caratteristiche di giocatore, ma il suo essere uomo.


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2019)

A me sinceramente non mi stupirebbe vedere una buona prova da parte della Juve visto che negli ultimi anni le partite migliori sono uscite sempre quando la squadra aveva le spalle al muro (Real anno scorso, Bayern nel 2016). In quel caso, esattamente come le altre volte, usciremo lo stesso a causa dell’incapacità dell’allenatore di andare fino in fondo su uno stile più offensivo.


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Febbraio 2019)

3-1 Juve.La Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.
Come gli Juventini sanno,quando la Juve gioca per un solo risultato è tutta un'altra squadra.
Hanno rimontato contro un super Real l'anno scorso.Passeranno il turno


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> 3-1 Juve.La Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.
> Come gli Juventini sanno,quando la Juve gioca per un solo risultato è tutta un'altra squadra.
> Hanno rimontato contro un super Real l'anno scorso.Passeranno il turno



Con il 3-1 passa l'Atletico


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Hai ragione.volevo dire 3-0 secco.
L'Atletico va in squaglio appena prende Goal


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.volevo dire 3-0 secco.
> L'Atletico va in squaglio appena prende Goal


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2019)

I gobbi in Europa quando partono sfavoriti e sono costretti a giocare di solito fanno le prestazioni della vita. Per e è 50% e 50%. Dovranno fare gol nei primi 20 minuti. Nel caso, è fatta.
Dal canto suo, l'Atletico non dovrà giocare in maniera eccessivamente rinunciataria.


----------



## Dieg (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> 3-1 Juve.*La Juve è più forte dell'Atletico*.
> Come gli Juventini sanno,quando la Juve gioca per un solo risultato è tutta un'altra squadra.
> Hanno rimontato contro un super Real l'anno scorso.Passeranno il turno



Nei tuoi sogni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Febbraio 2019)

L’Atletico e l’unica squadra al mondo in grado di pensare di poter passare difendendosi esclusivamente. Occhio però perchè a quelli basta poco per rientrare dentro in quello stadio fetido, magari con annessa cappellata dell’arbitro


----------



## MarcoG (23 Febbraio 2019)

Non lo so ragazzi. Cioè la juve si, può essere in stato di grazia e segnare, ma questi non si spaventano neanche se ne prendono 2. Sono cattivi dentro. Dico la verità, se ci fosse Costa sarei sicuro del passaggio dell'atletico...

e no ragazzi, non gli basta un goal nei primi venti minuti, neanche due... basta un goal dell'atletico e ne devono fare 4, senza contare che non è una squadra mentalmente fragile questa. Non è il real o il barca, sono abituati a soffrire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2019)

Passa la Juve, me lo sono anche giocato, soldi facili.


----------



## Dieg (23 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non lo so ragazzi. Cioè la juve si, può essere in stato di grazia e segnare, ma questi non si spaventano neanche se ne prendono 2. Sono cattivi dentro. Dico la verità, se ci fosse Costa sarei sicuro del passaggio dell'atletico...
> 
> e no ragazzi, non gli basta un goal nei primi venti minuti, neanche due... *basta un goal dell'atletico e ne devono fare 4*, senza contare che *non è una squadra mentalmente fragile questa*. Non è il real o il barca, sono abituati a soffrire.



Appunto, amen.


----------



## sacchino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Tranquilli ragazzi passa la Juve, sennò come fa a perdere in finale?


----------



## Djici (23 Febbraio 2019)

Io vorrei un 3 a 1 per la Juve con rigore sbagliato da Ronaldo al 97 minuto 
Pero se invece di quel risultato dovesse uscire un 3 a 0 per i spagnoli mi va comunque benissimo


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Febbraio 2019)

Uscire con l'Atletico e' accettabile. Squadre a noi superiori sono state eliminate dall'Atletico. Quello che non è accettabile è non essertela giocata per la solita mentalità sparagnina, speculativa, difensivista e da cagòn dell'allenatore, ma l'ho già spiegato nel vecchio topic.

La questione per me rimane la gestione tecnica dell'ultimo﻿﻿﻿﻿ biennio, che ha portato a prestazioni scialbe ogni santa settimana, e a nessuna evoluzione tecnica e ta﻿ttica della squadra. Ma c'e' ancora il ritorno. 

Vediamo cosa su﻿cce﻿d﻿﻿e﻿﻿.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ho appena letto sta battuta/meme:

*Theresa May convoca Allegri per uscire dall'Europa.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto sta battuta/meme:
> 
> *Theresa May convoca Allegri per uscire dall'Europa.*


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto sta battuta/meme:
> 
> *Theresa May convoca Allegri per uscire dall'Europa.*


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto sta battuta/meme:
> 
> *Theresa May convoca Allegri per uscire dall'Europa.*





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2019)

Visto come stanno giocando, dovrebbero uscire. Forza Aerico!


----------



## juventino (9 Marzo 2019)

*Godin è in dubbio per martedì a causa di una botta presa in allenamento.
Per la Juve c’è da aggiungere l’assenza di De Scoglio.*


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Godin è in dubbio per martedì a causa di una botta presa in allenamento.
> Per la Juve c’è da aggiungere l’assenza di De Scoglio.*



2 buone notizie per la Juve... Il solito cul0


----------



## leviatano (9 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Godin è in dubbio per martedì a causa di una botta presa in allenamento.
> Per la Juve c’è da aggiungere l’assenza di De Scoglio.*



può essere un'incognita questa assenza di Godin, a ben vedere la partita dell'andata è stata vinta dal centrocampo dell'Atletico, è lì che si decide come è stata decisa all'andata. se la ponete sul piano fisico le prendete, dove giocare in velocità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Godin è in dubbio per martedì a causa di una botta presa in allenamento.
> Per la Juve c’è da aggiungere l’assenza di De Scoglio.*



Vi va tutto bene, allucinante


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Godin è in dubbio per martedì a causa di una botta presa in allenamento.
> Per la Juve c’è da aggiungere l’assenza di De Scoglio.*



hahaha oddio copiano la Juve in stile nazionale 
danno forfait x poi magicamente ricomparire giusto giusto x il club 
quante volte con Chiellini? e altri soggetti.. Pjanic ecc.. 

Godin salterà la Liga darà speranze ai gobbi 
x poi toglierla alla lista dei convocati 

già leggere che non è nulla di grave e che Simeone è un po preoccupato 
dovrebbe far capire come finirà questo presunto infortunio


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2019)

Ho molta paura, forza Altletico!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



Per me finira' in partita' 1-1 , la juventus non ha la minima possibilita' di passare !!!


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Marzo 2019)

Ho una brutta sensazione.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione.



Ecco, ora l'hai fatta venire anche a me.....


----------



## Boomer (9 Marzo 2019)

Dai Simeone. Forza Atletico.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ecco, ora l'hai fatta venire anche a me.....



Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2019)

Per la Juventus è l'ultima partita della stagione, se va male
La giocheranno alla morte

Adesso, battute scaramantiche a parte, 2 gol in casa li possono fare tranquillamente
Dipende tutto dall'Atletico, deve riuscire a segnare almeno un gol


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2019)

difesa a 3... prevedo un pallottoliere x Atletico 
veramente vogliono lasciare 1 vs 1 con il Francese in campo ?
al primo giallo che si prendono ciao


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2019)

La Juve passerà, sarà la prova di maturità definitiva e vinceranno la CL.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> difesa a 3... prevedo un pallottoliere x Atletico
> veramente vogliono lasciare 1 vs 1 con il Francese in campo ?
> al primo giallo che si prendono ciao



In realtà sarebbe un 3 vs 2 visto che giocano con le due punte


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione.



Magna tranquillo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> In realtà sarebbe un 3 vs 2 visto che giocano con le due punte



scusa ma che c'entra?
questo discorso va bene quando siete a difesa schierata e la squadra in equilibrio 
io intendevo che vi troverete in cattive acque. quante capiterà incontrario 

sono stato + chiaro?
il classico pericolo della squadra sbilanciata


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scusa ma che c'entra?
> questo discorso va bene quando siete a difesa schierata e la squadra in equilibrio
> io intendevo che vi troverete in cattive acque. quante capiterà incontrario
> 
> ...



In realtà in fase d’attacco i 3 restano dietro in marcatura preventiva sulle due punte, mentre i tornanti son proiettati in avanti.

Il miglior modo per affrontare coppie d’attacco è giocare a 3 dietro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> In realtà in fase d’attacco i 3 restano dietro in marcatura preventiva sulle due punte, *mentre i tornanti son proiettati in avanti.*
> 
> Il miglior modo per affrontare coppie d’attacco è giocare a 3 dietro.



forse mi capirai durante il fatal error

Griezman lo salta secco e tira.. 
altro o ci arriva a pelo.. oppure c arriva in ritardo


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Premesso come vedo molto difficile che la juve possa passare, o anche solo vincere davanti ad una squadra con questa prestanza fisica, penso che ci siano stati degli errori non da poco nell'approccio alla champions da parte della vecchia signora.

La prima cosa e non aver tutelato Ronaldo. Lo scorso hanno CR7 non ha giocato praticamente mezza stagione per arrivare al top in champions. Allegri lo ha invece sempre schierato e ha capito, solo dopo la batosta, di doverlo far riposare. 

La seconda. C'è un problema evidente di alchimia fra lui e Dybala. La juve dava la sensazione di giocare meglio senza Cristiano, per quanto sia paradossale la cosa visto che non parliamo di un semplice finalizzatore ma di un giocatore che comunque crea gioco. Allegri avrebbe dovuto usare il campionato per cercare qualche soluzione tattica diversa, arrivando anche a panchinare CR7 per recuperare altri.

La terza. La sensazione che la squadra stia invecchiando è lampante. Non parlo tanto fisicamente quanto di testa. L'atletico era nettamente più affamato e una squadra che non ha gioco paga sempre quando cala di grinta.

Detto questo, buona partita a tutti.


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2019)

attenzione a dare tutti la juve per morta. L'Atletico è un osso duro, ma 1 gol nel primo tempo potrebbe cambiare tutto


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> attenzione a dare tutti la juve per morta. L'Atletico è un osso duro, ma 1 gol nel primo tempo potrebbe cambiare tutto



Concordo, ma il problema qui è prettamente numerico.
Anche se la juve segnasse nel primo tempo, cosa dovrebbe cambiare? Anche se ne facesse due non cambierebbe niente, al massimo si andrebbe ai rigori. Anche ne segnasse tre in realtà, perché ne basterebbe sempre uno dell'atletico.
Questa partita la gioca solo una squadra, quella madrilena. Sta a lei decidere se suicidarsi o meno. Il real lo stava facendo, il Barca l'ha fatto, anche il PSG... nulla è impossibile, ma non ci illudiamo che dipenda tutto dalla juve perché non è così superiore alle altre squadre da poter da sola garantire 3 goal di scarto a qualsiasi concorrente champions.


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma il problema qui è prettamente numerico.
> Anche se la juve segnasse nel primo tempo, cosa dovrebbe cambiare? Anche se ne facesse due non cambierebbe niente, al massimo si andrebbe ai rigori. Anche ne segnasse tre in realtà, perché ne basterebbe sempre uno dell'atletico.
> Questa partita la gioca solo una squadra, quella madrilena. Sta a lei decidere se suicidarsi o meno. Il real lo stava facendo, il Barca l'ha fatto, anche il PSG... nulla è impossibile, ma non ci illudiamo che dipenda tutto dalla juve perché non è così superiore alle altre squadre da poter da sola garantire 3 goal di scarto a qualsiasi concorrente champions.



cosa dovrebbe cambiare? tutto. La componente psicologica è fondamentale, tanto più se giochi in casa. 1 gol di dà entusiasmo e carica, l'avversario se la fa sotto, ecc... certo in questo caso incontrano il peggiore in assoluto da rimontare, una squadra con le p...e quadrate, ma quello che voglio dire è che non è finita. Ovvio che all'Atletico basta 1 gol per chiudere il discorso, la juve invece non può sbagliare nulla


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> cosa dovrebbe cambiare? tutto. La componente psicologica è fondamentale, tanto più se giochi in casa. 1 gol di dà entusiasmo e carica, l'avversario se la fa sotto, ecc... certo in questo caso incontrano il peggiore in assoluto da rimontare, una squadra con le p...e quadrate, ma quello che voglio dire è che non è finita. Ovvio che all'Atletico basta 1 gol per chiudere il discorso, la juve invece non può sbagliare nulla



Eh ho capito. Ma non vedo perché l'atletico dovrebbe farsela sotto per un goal. Ne bastassero due per passare alla juve capirei, ma ne servono 3. La partita diventa complicata per loro se stanno 2-0 a fine primo tempo o se tipo restano in 10. Inoltre il 2-0 dell'andata è il risultato perfetto per non rischiare di prendere sottogamba questa partita, perché le altre che ho citato sono state sorprese proprio a causa dell'eccessivo divario nel risultato dell'andata.

Tutto può succedere ovviamente, e concordo con te, ma ritengo vada vista alla rovescia: non chiediamoci se la juve sia morta o meno, chiediamoci se l'atletico la può buttare e perché. Il fatto che manchi Costa, a mio modo di vedere, è il principale rischio che corre Simeone. Con lui in campo si partiva 0-1, semplicemente perché troppo cattivo per il nostro calcio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> 3-1 Juve.La Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.
> Come gli Juventini sanno,quando la Juve gioca per un solo risultato è tutta un'altra squadra.
> Hanno rimontato contro un super Real l'anno scorso.Passeranno il turno



l'anno scorso il Real l'aveva sottovalutata,poichè vinse 3-0 a torino. stessa cosa quest anno con l'Ajax,ma è andata male


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso il Real l'aveva sottovalutata,poichè vinse 3-0 a torino. stessa cosa quest anno con l'Ajax,ma è andata male



Che poi tra l'altro meritavano davvero di uscire. Tra loro e il PSG contro il Barca non so chi è stato più pollo, perché il real ha solo avuto fortuna...

Che poi la storia del "quando hanno solo un risultato" vale solo in italia, altrimenti avrebbero una bacheca piena di coppe dalle grandi orecchie. I numeri dicono che la verità è opposta. Quando conta solo un risultato la juve si scioglie, cambia quando è importante il risultato ma ci sono altre possibilità (altre partite, altre competizioni...etc..).

Domani è favorita, perché più forte dell'Atletico, ma resta che sono loro a doverla buttare.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> 2 buone notizie per la Juve... Il solito cul0



Pretattica, sarà bello pimpante domani


----------



## First93 (11 Marzo 2019)

Io per stare tranquillo ho scommesso sul passaggio della juve, così domani esulto in ogni caso


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Pretattica, sarà bello pimpante domani



Dell'Erba, da juventino, mi dai un tuo parere sul mio post precedente?
Voglio capire se dal di dentro anche voi avete notato questi "ipotetici" errori di approccio alla champions che ho notato io ed attribuibili principalmente ad Allegri. 
Te lo chiedo perché sono sicuramente prevenuto con lui e non capisco fino a che punto.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

Finira' 1-1


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2019)

Sto in tensione, domani gufaggio disperato, voglio rivedere le facce funebri degli skyfosi di Skyjuve nel caso di debacle.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Marzo 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Magna tranquillo



Magnerò tranquillo perchè giocherò il 3-0 + cr7 primo marcatore


----------



## Boomer (11 Marzo 2019)

Fondamentale che D. Costa sia fuori dalla partita. La sua velocità nel secondo tempo poteva rivelarsi letale.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Fondamentale che D. Costa sia fuori dalla partita. La sua velocità nel secondo tempo poteva rivelarsi letale.



Come mai , e' stato fatto fuori ? Ormai sembra un fantasma nella juventus dopo la squalifica


----------



## Boomer (11 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Come mai , e' stato fatto fuori ? Ormai sembra un fantasma nella juventus dopo la squalifica



Rotto in allenamento.


----------



## MGP (11 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Dell'Erba, da juventino, mi dai un tuo parere sul mio post precedente?
> Voglio capire se dal di dentro anche voi avete notato questi "ipotetici" errori di approccio alla champions che ho notato io ed attribuibili principalmente ad Allegri.
> Te lo chiedo perché sono sicuramente prevenuto con lui e non capisco fino a che punto.



l'unica cosa buona dopo la partita di domani sara la sicura partenza di allegri.
non ci sara storia, sara un fiasco, io dico 0-2 domani per avere il totale falimento della gestione allegriana.
la problema e che la juve non ha un gioco, nemmeno catenaccio ... semplicemente non c'e un gioco di squadra ... si vince perche i giocatori sono forti non perche la squadra e forte ... ma per la champions non basta avere giocatori.
PSG e City lo prova da anni.
e oggi Zidane ha deto SI al Real e NO alla Juve ... perche ? ... perche la dirigenza non l'ha convinto di vuole vincere in Europa.
Ciao a tutti .


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Partiamo dal presupposto che la Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.E non lo dice il sottoscritto ma gli addetti ai lavori quando iniziò questa stagione.
Sono convinto che la Juve passerà il turno e vincerà questa Champions.
È la squadra più equilibrata della manifestazione perchè abbina alla qualita l'esperienza.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

*Le formazioni:

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.

ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Pensando a quanto spendono, la Rubentus ha davvero una formazione che fa hahare


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pensando a quanto spendono, la Rubentus ha davvero una formazione che fa hahare



quoto


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2019)

L'Atletico è una gran squadra, per quel che mi riguarda seriamente candidata alla vittoria o quantomeno alla finale, come già accaduto recentemente al pari della Juve.
Direi che il passaggio del turno se lo giocherebbero alla pari, se non fosse che il risultato dell'andata favorisce maggiormente gli spagnoli.


----------



## vannu994 (12 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> L'Atletico è una gran squadra, per quel che mi riguarda seriamente candidata alla vittoria o quantomeno alla finale, come già accaduto recentemente al pari della Juve.
> Direi che il passaggio del turno se lo giocherebbero alla pari, se non fosse che il risultato dell'andata favorisce maggiormente gli spagnoli.


La Juve questo turno non lo passa mai, ma proprio mai eh. Voglio vedere se Simeone si fa fare tre goal, da una squadra che no gioca a calcio.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



.


----------



## Black (12 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> La Juve questo turno non lo passa mai, ma proprio mai eh. Voglio vedere se Simeone si fa fare tre goal, da una squadra che no gioca a calcio.



shhhhhhhh. Ragazzi, ma vi piace proprio tirarvele addosso?


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2019)

la parte razionale indica l'Atletico imbattuto a torino,quella emotiva suggerisce un 3-1 come al bernabeu con goal spagnolo nel finale.

p.s.

spinazzola titolare?
e perchè mai?
non lo vedo bene a marcare Griezmann


----------



## First93 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Il centrocampo dell'Atletico è almeno 10 spanne sopra di quello dei carcerati secondo me. Poi Dybala fuori? In una partita in cui devi fare tanti gol lo lasci fuori? Il solito pavido Allegri...


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Ci vuole un miracolo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*




Centrocampo davvero ridicolo quello della juve, avrebbero dovuto intervenire su quel reparto l'estate scorsa invece di fare all in su ronaldo .
Allegri non creddo abbia capito che all'andata la partita e' stata persa proprio a centrocampo ,perderanno anche questa .


----------



## Heaven (12 Marzo 2019)

Regalateci un sogno


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Con Costa in campo la partita poteva non giocarsi, convinto come sono che avrebbe segnato a tutti i costi. 
Così qualche possibilità di suicidio c'è. Diciamo che siamo sotto il 10%, ma ovviamente dipende anche da altri fattori (arbitro) distinti dalla fortuna e dalla capacità dei giocatori.

Che poi non ha senso neanche scommettere pesante sulla juve perché alla fine betclic da a 3,90 il passaggio del turno dei bianconeri. Ovviamente i tifosi juventini e gli scommettitori al contrario hanno falsato il pronostico di base. Mai na' gioia!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2019)

Vince la Juventus 3-1.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2019)

Spero in un bel 3 a 0 per l atletico... ma non sarà facile


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma parliamo di cose serie... il pronostico di Interista diventi pazzo è stato reso pubblico?


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

No dai, non possono uscire agli ottavi. Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Possono passare anche il turno ma devono investire pesantemente a centrocampo e forse difesa. Dove ti puoi presentare e imporre il tuo gioco con Can e Matuidi? Peraltro spendendo una vagonata di soldi annualmente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Marzo 2019)

questi avranno speso e speso e speso ma sono passati da un centrocampo Pogba, Vidal, Pirlo a Pjanic, Matuidi, Emre Can


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> No dai, non possono uscire agli ottavi. Non ci posso credere.



Mi vien da ridere perché l'attenzione mediatica da quando hanno preso Ronaldo è sempre stata su di loro.
Hanno cominciato "forte" l'anno per arrivare a chiudere il discorso scudetto già dopo qualche mese in ottica partite che valgono la stagione (queste due compresa quella di stasera).
Si sentono gran squadra completissima e favorita, uno poi va a vedere e il centrocampo è fatto a P0.
Si lamentano perchè la Serie A non è allenante ma sono stati i primi a devastarla rendendola meno competitiva e "noiosa", noia che si riserva ORA esclusivamente su di loro nel caso dovessero fallire la partita più importante della stagione (alla pari) partendo da un giusto 2-0 senza storie.
L'unica cosa interessante negli ultimi anni è stata la lotta per arrivare in Champions con tanto di scontri decisivi all'ultima giornata, il vero campionato è dietro, siamo noi e quelle che battagliano con noi, nient'altro, la figura di ***** che farebbero nel caso finisse male e dovessero giocare per 2 mesi delle amichevoli noiosissime e spaccaspogliatoio, amichevoli che renderebbero la "goduria" di uno scudettino vinto 3-4 mesi prima alla pari di una salvezza all'ultima giornata dell'Empoli di turno, più o meno.
E non giocano nemmeno la coppa Italia, il calcio italiano NON E' rappresentato da questi qui, il calcio italiano è sempre stato altro, altre congiunzioni ben definite, lo stesso calcio che hanno devastato salvo poi imbufalirsi o eccitarsi quando vedono la "pochezza" tecnica generale o squadre dal blasone addirittura superiore al loro che non possono ritornare a certi livelli perché fanno quello che vogliono sul mercato.
E allora il risultato è questo, tutta Italia tiferà perché perdano anche questa sfida, vedo comunque un ultimo ballo questa sera, quando hai una squadra così vecchiotta puoi anche prendere Ramsey e farti applaudire per il colpo ma il ciclo è già quasi al capolinea.
Volevano la Champions? potevano cambiare l'asino in panchina e investire a centrocampo, gestione veramente strana e da pieni di sé.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo di cose serie... il pronostico di Interista diventi pazzo è stato reso pubblico?



Porcaccia la miseriaccia....
Ho visto che ha pronosticato un 2-0 juve, con passaggio della Juve... ora penso che passerà la juve....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2019)

L'Atletico mi sta proprio sui cogl.. spero perdano entrambe


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.


 saranno fondamentali i primi 20 minuti


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> saranno fondamentali i primi 20 minuti



Non credo proprio. Per me sarà una partita molto simile all'andata, si deciderà su episodi nel secondo tempo.


----------



## andreima (12 Marzo 2019)

S e passa vince la Champions questa è la finale per me,se ribalta bestemmiò di brutto


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che la Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.E non lo dice il sottoscritto ma gli addetti ai lavori quando iniziò questa stagione.
> Sono convinto che la Juve passerà il turno e vincerà questa Champions.
> È la squadra più equilibrata della manifestazione perchè abbina alla qualita l'esperienza.



Oblak-Szczeny= Oblak
Arias-Cancelo= Cancelo
Godin-Bonucci= Godin
Gimenez-Chiellini= Chellini
Juanfran-Spinazzola= Juanfran
Koke-Khedira= Koke
Saul-Matuidi=Saul
Rodri-Pjanic= Pjanic
Lemar-Bernardeschi= Bernardeschi
Griezmann-Mandzukic= Griezmann
Morata-CR7= CR7

6-5 Madrid. Dove vedi questa mestosa superiorità juventina scusa?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Se la juventus non segna nel primo tempo , possono pure non giocarlo il secondo tempo.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Per me sarà una partita molto simile all'andata, si deciderà su episodi nel secondo tempo.


 può darsi ,ma sarebbe bellissimo se uscissero dopo essere in vantaggio di 3-0 e all'ultimo minuto l'arbitro da un rigore al atletico ( possibilmente inesistente)


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> può darsi ,ma sarebbe bellissimo se uscissero dopo essere in vantaggio di 3-0 e all'ultimo minuto l'arbitro da un rigore al atletico ( possibilmente inesistente)



Se vanno sul 3-0 passano al 100%.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Mi sento che stasera gli zebrati saranno super garantiti dall'arbitro Kuipers. Prevedo uno schema 4-3-3-*1* per i bianconeri.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> S e passa vince la Champions questa è la finale per me,se ribalta bestemmiò di brutto



Si diceva anche dopo il ribaltone col Barca. Se passa questa esce alla prossima. Gioca davvero troppo troppo male per poter vincere questa competizione. Cioè parliamo di Gattuso qua, mentre questo con una squadra fortissima fa lo stesso gioco e non deve ricorrere a borini.


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oblak-Szczeny= Oblak
> Arias-Cancelo= Cancelo
> Godin-Bonucci= Godin
> Gimenez-Chiellini= Chellini
> ...


Capisco che cosa vuoi dire,ma a me questi 1vs 1 lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Il calcio è fatto anche di tanto altroi testa,di nervi e di voglia di vincere.
Io partite memorabili e/o ribaltoni all'Atletico Madrid non ne ho visti fare mai.
La Juve ha perso sempre e meritatamente solo con il Real Madrid che poi si è rivelata come una delle squadre più forte di sempre.
Io di questa Juve riposata e con il campionato in tasca avrei molta paura.
Spero vivamente che tu abbia ragione al 100%


----------



## Manue (12 Marzo 2019)

È una partita di calcio, e nel calcio si sa tutto può succedere...proprio tutto...
il previsto e l'imprevisto è dietro l'angolo, noi milanisti ne sappiamo qualcosa in fatto di rimonte.

Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo, per poi dire "l'avevo detto" o "lo sapevo", 
in realtà si tratta di una partita di calcio dove i 22 in campo daranno tutto...

Non sposo le teorie del Se ..."se il primo tempo sarà 0-0 il secondo possono non giocarlo"... perché ? Cosa succede nel secondo tempo ?
"se vanno sul 3-0 la juve passa sicuro 100%"... dipende no? Se vanno al 95mo probabilmente si, se ci vanno al 15', perché passa al 100% ?

Ricordatevi Barca-Psg, Milan-Liverpool, Psg-Manchester, Depo-Milan, Real-Juve... ecc ecc
il calcio è bello perché a questi livelli è imprevedibile!


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che la Juve è più forte dell'Atletico.E non lo dice il sottoscritto ma gli addetti ai lavori quando iniziò questa stagione.
> Sono convinto che la Juve passerà il turno e vincerà questa Champions.
> È la squadra più equilibrata della manifestazione perchè abbina alla qualita l'esperienza.



gli stessi addetti che dicono che la vince tutti gli anni...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Mi sento che stasera gli zebrati saranno super garantiti dall'arbitro Kuipers. Prevedo uno schema 4-3-3-*1* per i bianconeri.



come all'andata del resto.
e come l'anno scorso col tottenham.
giocheremo 11 contro 12


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> può darsi ,ma sarebbe bellissimo se uscissero dopo essere in vantaggio di 3-0 e all'ultimo minuto l'arbitro da un rigore al atletico ( possibilmente inesistente)



Mi piace come finale di partita. 
Pero sarei indeciso tra quello che hai proposto e un finale dove la Juve sta vincendo 3-1 e al 95 CR7 sbaglia un rigore per la Juve.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me passano i bianconeri, li vedo belli carichi.


----------



## sunburn (12 Marzo 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> È una partita di calcio, e nel calcio si sa tutto può succedere...proprio tutto...
> il previsto e l'imprevisto è dietro l'angolo, noi milanisti ne sappiamo qualcosa in fatto di rimonte.
> 
> Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo, per poi dire "l'avevo detto" o "lo sapevo",
> ...


E chi l'ha detto che saranno 22? Magari uno viene espulso al primo minuto e saranno in 21...


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi piace come finale di partita.
> Pero sarei indeciso tra quello che hai proposto e un finale dove la Juve sta vincendo 3-1 e al 95 CR7 sbaglia un rigore per la Juve.


Sisisisi questa tua anche a me piace di più


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sisisisi questa tua anche a me piace di più



A me no, perché provocherebbero un infarto


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha perso sempre e meritatamente solo con il Real Madrid che poi si è rivelata come una delle squadre più forte di sempre.



Insomma... Ha perso con il real, ha perso con il Barcellona, ha perso (meritatamente) diverse partite nei gironi dove spesso si è qualificata all'ultima giornata nonostante il sorteggio favorevole. Quando ha vinto con Real e Barca lo ha fatto perché sono squadre spocchiose e presuntuose. In linea di massima possiamo dire che è una delle squadre che gioca peggio e convince di meno in Europa.
L'unico anno che è stata convincente è quando nelle sue fila aveva Pirlo e Tevez. 

Poi della Juve si deve sempre avere paura, come la Juve avrebbe dovuto avere paura dell'Atletico. Non si arriva a questi livelli se non si è temibili. L'errore è stato come sempre accade ai bianconeri di pensare che il campionato italiano sia un test idoneo a valutare il proprio potenziale.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni:
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Santiago Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Saul, Rodri, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*



Se dico che Bakayoko Paqueta Donnarumma Romagnoli Rodriguez Piatek sarebbero titolari nella Juve?


----------



## FreddieM83 (12 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Se dico che Bakayoko Paqueta Donnarumma Romagnoli Rodriguez Piatek sarebbero titolari nella Juve?



Rodriguez no perchè hanno Alex Sandro che è uno dei migliori interpretri del ruolo. Sugli altri concordo pienamente, sia come valore attuale che, soprattutto, in prospettiva....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Marzo 2019)

Dopo le dichiarazioni di Zidane/Ronaldo: Son sicurissimo che usciranno dalla Champions e pure in malo modo. Dire che avranno destabilizzato lo spogliatoio e la concentrazione di CR7 è poco. E la sua smentita (Di Cristiano) ad un possibile ritorno (al Real) vale quel che vale, lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale della UEFA Champions League. Si affrontano a Torino la Juventus di Max Allegri e CR7 e l'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone e di Griezmann. Squalificati per gli spagnoli Thomas e Diego Costa. All'andata, 2-0 per i Colchoneros.
> 
> Partita il 12 marzo 2019, alle 21. Diretta su Sky Calcio e streaming su Sky Go.
> 
> Seguono notizie, formazioni, commenti.



Non vedo l'ora che la juve esca.

Non per altro, ma mi sono veramente rotto gli orfanelli di chiudere ogni 5 secondi il popup della pubblicità di Skyfo che spunta dal basso con quelle faccie da id*ota che mi riempiono mezzo schermo. E basta perdio.


----------



## First93 (12 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che la juve esca.
> 
> Non per altro, ma mi sono veramente rotto gli orfanelli di chiudere ogni 5 secondi il popup della pubblicità di Skyfo che spunta dal basso con quelle faccie da id*ota che mi riempiono mezzo schermo. E basta perdio.



La pubblicità mi sta bene, ma in un forum del Milan vedere ogni volta quelle facce con quella maglia sbiadita ha rotto! Forza Atletico!


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Roba da matti ma sono agitato io, immagino come si sente un tifoso della juve.
Cavolo che invidia, mi manca proprio questa sensazione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Roba da matti ma sono agitato io, immagino come si sente un tifoso della juve.
> Cavolo che invidia, mi manca proprio questa sensazione...



se va come speriamo, io non li invidierei...


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se va come speriamo, io non li invidierei...



ahah vero. Nel mentre confermato Spinazzola titolare. 1700 i tifosi spagnoli.


----------



## Anguus (12 Marzo 2019)

Dai ragazzi sportività, speriamo vinca la Juve, 3-1


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Marzo 2019)

passano in scioltezza


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Se dico che Bakayoko Paqueta Donnarumma Romagnoli Rodriguez Piatek sarebbero titolari nella Juve?



Perchè, li hanno già comprati?


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi sportività, speriamo vinca la Juve, 3-1



Autogol Bonucci


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Formazione da trincea quella di allegri...,e' evidente che punta al pareggio


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Autogol Bonucci



Questo l'avevo proprio rimosso tanto lo considero insignificante come uomo.


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Marzo 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Juve passerà, sarà la prova di maturità definitiva e vinceranno la CL.



hahaha oggi escono perdendo in casa fida di me


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

*Ufficiali:

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Mandzukic, Ronaldo

ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak, Arias, Gimenez, Godin, Juanfran; Koke, Rodrigo, Saul, Lemar; Morata, Griezmann*


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque se si toglie Ronaldo a questo 11 non si capisce come fa a dominare la serie a...


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma quanto è pupazzo Pirlo da inviato


----------



## 1972 (12 Marzo 2019)

passano i gianduiotti facile facile......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Comunque se si toglie Ronaldo a questo 11 non si capisce come fa a dominare la serie a...


Qualche anno fa in mezzo al campo avevano Pogba, Vidal, Pirlo e Marchisio. Quei tre che schierano stasera non sono allo stesso livello. Juventus che ha migliorato l’attacco, ma in mezzo al campo non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Qualche anno fa in mezzo al campo avevano Pogba, Vidal, Pirlo e Marchisio. Quei tre che schierano stasera non sono allo stesso livello. Juventus che ha migliorato l’attacco, ma in mezzo al campo non è la stessa cosa.



Però, non mi sembra che i quattro che hai elencato, ora siano chissà cosa. Uno in Russia a svernare, un altro in tv. L'altro ubriacone panchinaro a Barcellona. E Pogba non sembra convincere.


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma quanto è brutto l inno gobbo?


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Mi è sembrato di scorgere il "funzionale"...


----------



## Victorss (12 Marzo 2019)

Gufiamo fratelli rossoneri, gufiamo fino alla morte! Per Rohan e per la fine del mondooooo


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Marzo 2019)

Si inizia. Auguroni Rubentus!


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Si inizia. Auguroni Rubentus!



Augurissimi!


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però, non mi sembra che i quattro che hai elencato, ora siano chissà cosa. Uno in Russia a svernare, un altro in tv. L'altro ubriacone panchinaro a Barcellona. E Pogba non sembra convincere.



Ma Andrea ha 40 anni... lasciamelo stare che è milanista dentro...


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma che scandalo Caressa... è fallo tutta la vita...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2019)

Gliene fanno 4 o 5 dai


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

E c'era bisogno del Var?

Mah


----------



## 1972 (12 Marzo 2019)

la coppa la vincera' la giuve a mani basse, segnatevelo....


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Niente non ce la fanno proprio ad avere un minimo di decenza sui rinvii sti maiali


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2019)

Come si è ridotto Pirlo però mi fa pena


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come si è ridotto Pirlo però mi fa pena



Che ha fatto???


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto???


Inviato a bordocampo per la juve


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Spinazzola in modo Roberto Carlos 

Questi maledetti se avessero giocato pure la partita d'andata passavano tranquillamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma perchè noi non crossiamo mai cosi ? noi torniamo sempre indietro. Questi crossano come dei matti.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

attacco sterile della juve.., per la difesa dell'atletico e' un gioco tenerli a bada


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma perché Caressa deve urlare ogni volta che la.juve è nella metà campo avversaria? Cmq.Spinazzola pare Serginho


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2019)

Vedo l' Atletico per nulla spaventato questi giocheranno così tutta la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Si ciao core


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perché Caressa deve urlare ogni volta che la.juve è nella metà campo avversaria? Cmq.Spinazzola pare Serginho



Caressa finirà all' Inferno nel girone delle gole strozzate


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

La portano a casa


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Se ciao....


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

Ahia


----------



## Mika (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> attacco sterile della juve.., per la difesa dell'atletico e' un gioco tenerli a bada



Era meglio che non lo scrivevi


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Mika (12 Marzo 2019)

Se passano vincono la CL.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Ora gliene fanno 4... Eh vabbè, è il loro anno, prima o poi doveva capitare...


----------



## uolfetto (12 Marzo 2019)

io l'ho già scritto più volte, passa comodamente la giuve


----------



## kipstar (12 Marzo 2019)

mi pare chiaro che l'atletico deve fare un gol....


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa voleva dare rigore... incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Fatta per la Juve, è ovvio che sia il loro anno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Non passano , non dureranno tanto con questi ritmi dopo l'altetico uscira' fuori


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Cmq stanno facendo un partitone questi


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè noi non crossiamo mai cosi ? noi torniamo sempre indietro. Questi crossano come dei matti.



Perche ha fatto piu azioni offensive Spinazzola su 25 minuti che RR in 18 mesi?


----------



## Victorss (12 Marzo 2019)

L' Atletico non può fare tutta la partita così, va bene arroccarsi ma non lasciano nemmeno un uomo avanti per ripartire..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

e il loro anno.. prima o poi doveva succedere veramente..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cmq stanno facendo un partitone questi



Era ovvio la facessero, male che vada questa per loro sarebbe stata l'ultima partita dell'anno.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Onestamente vantaggio meritato della Juve.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Che trash Caressa "chiello" "ha provato la ronaldata"


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Stanno facendo un partitone !
E Allegri che li ha sempre frenati.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa lo definiscono Romanista ma è palesemente al soldo degli Agnelli


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Caressa voleva dare rigore... incredibile



Cioè non so se vi rendete conto...


----------



## Route66 (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma Griezmann si è accorto che la partita è iniziata?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2019)

Grande partita della Juve finora.

Atletico solo barricate.

La Juve merita il 2-0


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però, non mi sembra che i quattro che hai elencato, ora siano chissà cosa. Uno in Russia a svernare, un altro in tv. L'altro ubriacone panchinaro a Barcellona. E Pogba non sembra convincere.


Mi riferisco al livello cui erano quando giocavano nella Juve. Vidal era tra i migliori al mondo, Pogba idem.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Caressa lo definiscono Romanista ma è palesemente al soldo degli Agnelli


Urla per ogni minchiata della juve


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

Morata stava per metterla! Ma perché l'Atletico non la mette mai in mezzo ne tira?


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L' Atletico non può fare tutta la partita così, va bene arroccarsi ma non lasciano nemmeno un uomo avanti per ripartire..





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Onestamente vantaggio meritato della Juve.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Grande partita della Juve finora.
> 
> Atletico solo barricate.
> 
> La Juve merita il 2-0


a questo punto spero quasi vinca la juve perché non si può giocare cosi...è l'anticalcio simeone


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

C'è da sperare che calino nel secondo tempo e che l'Atletico ne butti dentro una, ma la vedo male...


----------



## Kaw (12 Marzo 2019)

Primo tempo assurdo della Juve, ma non mi aspettavo un Atletico così remissivo. Però è più merito della Juve.
Simeone deve cambiare qualcosa assolutamente


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Nell'intervallo simeone li cazzia a dovere...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Contro il Bayern 3 anni fa, l'Atletico giocò cosi.. la squadra di Guardiola però ebbe un miliardo di occasioni. Alla fine l'Atletico andò in finale per un tiro un gol


----------



## andreima (12 Marzo 2019)

Io poche volte ho visto ritmi alti così senza sbagliare praticamente nulla


----------



## LukeLike (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma il gioco che facciamo noi è tanto diverso da questo dell'Atletico?


----------



## hiei87 (12 Marzo 2019)

La juventus se gioca al 100% è ingiocabile per chiunque in questo momento. Il problema di Allegri è che li fa giocare così solo quando hanno le spalle al muro.


----------



## sunburn (12 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a questo punto spero quasi vinca la juve perché non si può giocare cosi...è l'anticalcio simeone


Sono d'accordo. Speriamo che la Juve vinca 1 a 0. #atestaalta 

Scherzi a parte, quando si gioca per non prenderle, le si prendono. Se l'Atletico continua così, esce al 100%.


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Marzo 2019)

il tifo contro una squadra italiano non lo capisco propio qui sul forum, quando gioca una squadra italiana contro una straniere si fa il tifo per la squadra italiana e non contro. Capisco la rivalita' ma tifo contro no..


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Primo tempo assurdo della Juve, ma non mi aspettavo un Atletico così remissivo. Però è più merito della Juve.
> Simeone deve cambiare qualcosa assolutamente



L'atletico la vuole giocare così. Vedete che non salgono neanche sui calci piazzati? 
Iniziano a giocare se prendono il secondo. Nel mentre un'azione e finiva tutto. Questo è il problema di affrontare l'Atletico.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il tifo contro una squadra italiano non lo capisco propio qui sul forum, quando gioca una squadra italiana contro una straniere si fa il tifo per la squadra italiana e non contro. Capisco la rivalita' ma tifo contro no..



Io tifo per le cose belle dell'Italia, non per la sua m*rda, la sua vergogna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Forza Juve, massacrateli


----------



## 6milan (12 Marzo 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma il gioco che facciamo noi è tanto diverso da questo dell'Atletico?



Io ho pensato la stessa cosa, mi sembra di vedere una partita del Milan


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

L'atletico sembra il Milan di Gattuso...speriamo che resista come ultimamente resistiamo noi..


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Mi sembra di rivedere psv-milan del 2005


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il tifo contro una squadra italiano non lo capisco propio qui sul forum, quando gioca una squadra italiana contro una straniere si fa il tifo per la squadra italiana e non contro. Capisco la rivalita' ma tifo contro no..



già faccio fatica a tifare la nazionale quando è infarcita di vari gobbi e gentaglia assortita, figuriamoci se mi metto a tifare juve.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

non ci credo


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Ve l'ho detto, ora gliene fanno 4...


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa da dentro la porta aveva visto il gol


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque scusate tutti, aldilà delle gufate e del tifo contro, a me viene da ridere quando è uscito su questo forum, a difesa di Gattuso, che addirittura giochiamo meglio della juve. A mia volta, non lo dico per dare contro a Gattuso, beninteso.

Adesso va bene tutto, ma via, cortesemente non diciamo minch*ate per portare l'acqua al proprio mulino. E evidente che quando la juve ha giocato male è perché non ne aveva voglia. Noi per ora ce la sogniamo una offensività e ritmi del genere.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa vergognoso " da qua si capisce" con.un replay spalle ad oblak


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Vabbè, Cristina ce l'hanno loro.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Ora ci divertiamo


----------



## markjordan (12 Marzo 2019)

mah..


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Caressa vergognoso " da qua si capisce" con.un replay spalle ad oblak



C'è luce c'è luce


----------



## Wildbone (12 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente un po' godicchio per tutti quelli che sputano la Juve senza obiettività.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Marzo 2019)

A forza di tirargliela a Simeone lo avete fatto diventare Gattuso : D

È successo il contrario, l'argentino ha preso dall'italiano


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2019)

cosi impara quel buffone di simeone e il suo anti calcio...della stessa scuola di pensiero ne fa parte anche gattuso è ovvio...io non volevo dirlo ma visto che lo avete giustamente detto voi non posso che accodarmi..

poi magari l'atletico fa un gol e tutto si risolve ma non è il modo giusto di fare calcio almeno per me...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Io sono sempre convinto che non passera' la juve, per me arrivera' spompata nel finale dove segnera' l'atletico


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Simeone non sta capendo nulla


----------



## Zenos (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma il commento è di Juve TV?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Sembra milan manchester 3-0


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Quelli della juve sono gasati a mille, gli riesce tutto


----------



## 1972 (12 Marzo 2019)

attualmente gigio e' il piu' forte portiere al mondo senza nessun ragionevole dubbio . obladì oblada' ha sul groppone tutti e due i goals subiti...


----------



## LukeLike (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre convinto che non passera' la juve, per me arrivera' spompata nel finale dove segnera' l'atletico



A furia di dirlo li stai spingendo ai quarti...


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre convinto che non passera' la juve, per me arrivera' spompata nel finale dove segnera' l'atletico



Si ma devono giocare. Capisco aspettare il 2-0 ma ora devono un attimo uscire. Non capisco la strategia di Simeone ora.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Niente da dire. La Juventus è superiore. Atletico in bambola.


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

L'ha preparata bene la partita Simeone, complimenti...


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre convinto che non passera' la juve, per me arrivera' spompata nel finale dove segnera' l'atletico



Di sto passo finisce tanto a poco, altrochè


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ecco il terzo


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

Altheltico scandaloso, dite quello che volete ma hanno apparecchiato loro per il passaggio della Juve.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2019)

il bello è che molti qui vorrebbero simeone al milan….è uno dei pochi casi in cui preferisco gattuso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2019)

La juve é un pó calata, adesso l’Atletico ha alzato 20m la linea difensiva.

Partita adesso piú equilibrata puó succedere di tutto


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Atletico irriconoscibile.
Di solito si mettono tutti dietro ma poi pressano e ripartono come assatanati.
Oggi non ci provano nemmeno.
Quando avanzavano provavano solo a tenere palla per allentare la pressione.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Marzo 2019)

Un tiro in porta in sessanta minuti, superata la metà campo cinque volte, c'è davvero Gattuso sulla panchina dell'Atletico


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque morata...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre convinto che non passera' la juve, per me arrivera' spompata nel finale dove segnera' l'atletico



ma non avevano riabilitato agricola ?


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

È più forte la Juve dell'Atletico.E lo dico senza vedere la partita.Va bene essere tifosi,ma parliamo di una squadra che ne ha fatti 3 al Real Madrid l'anno scorso.
Capisco l'essere tifosi ma bisogna anche essere oggettivi.
Per me vince a Champions.È la più squadra più completa d'Europa


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Comunque morata...



Na chiavica Innamorata


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2019)

ne avevano presi 4 a Dortmund, tutto sommato ci stava pensare che potessero prenderne un paio a Torino. ma alla fine della fiera la realtà è che il più grande game changer nella storia del calcio ce l'ha la Juve e gli altri no.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma.chi è che.diceva che cancelo era scarso? È un.fenomeno


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È più forte la Juve dell'Atletico.E lo dico senza vedere la partita.Va bene essere tifosi,ma parliamo di una squadra che ne ha fatti 3 al Real Madrid l'anno scorso.
> Capisco l'essere tifosi ma bisogna anche essere oggettivi.
> Per me vince a Champions.È la più squadra più completa d'Europa



ma l'andata non conta niente? solo il ritorno? vi fate delle regole tutte vostre.

ne ha fatti 3 al real e ne ha presi 4. mah...


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma.chi è che.diceva che cancelo era scarso? È un.fenomeno



Forte sì. 
Pensare che l'aveva l'Inter.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Chiellini senza pudore.comunque


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Chiellini lo devono buttare fuori dai campi per un anno. Sta storia che si fiondano a terra deve davvero finire. Morata è l'idiota che uno si aspetta, ma l'antisportività ce l'hanno dentro questi.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Marzo 2019)

Chiellini mi fa vomitare: mi piacerebbe avercelo una volta sul ring, così gli darei io un buon motivo per andare a terra ...


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma l'andata non conta niente? solo il ritorno? vi fate delle regole tutte vostre.
> 
> ne ha fatti 3 al real e ne ha presi 4. mah...



Perchè fare tre Goal al Real Madrid e uscire con un calcio di rigore pensi che sia poco?E parliamo del Real Madrid delle 4 CL in 5 anni.Ma se sei convinto che l'Atletico sia più forte della juve non so che farci.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Allegri che toglie Spinazzola per Dybala quando stavano sul pari 2-2...
Ma che succede ?


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2019)

sogno un gol di morata al 90' che esulta sotto la curva della juve come non ci fosse un domani...


----------



## Garrincha (12 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il bello è che molti qui vorrebbero simeone al milan….è uno dei pochi casi in cui preferisco gattuso



Simeone e l'Atletico non sono questi, stasera sembra Milan Lazio, o la Juventus è indemoniata o sono spompati gli spagnoli che non fanno pressing


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Questo cessum stadium trasforma qualunque avversario in pecore. Ma cos'ha di cosi' speciale?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allegri che toglie Spinazzola per Dybala quando stavano sul pari 2-2...
> Ma che succede ?



Ragazzi, ancora, che hanno da perdere? Il campionato è finito (sempre che fosse mai iniziato), sono fuori dalla Coppa Italia. Questa per loro era virtualmente l'ultima partita dell'anno. E' ovvio che giochino così e Allegri faccia questi cambi.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Simeone e l'Atletico non sono questi, stasera sembra Milan Lazio, o la Juventus è indemoniata o sono spompati gli spagnoli che non fanno pressing



Non salgono sui calci piazzati, ancora non salgono. Questa è scelta, discutibile ma scelta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo cessum stadium trasforma qualunque avversario in pecore. Ma cos'ha di cosi' speciale?



40mila persone a 2 metri che urlano come dei matti. 
Ora segna Greizmann


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo cessum stadium trasforma qualunque avversario in pecore. Ma cos'ha di cosi' speciale?



Davvero eh, un po' come il wanda


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Consigliatemi un paese dove non ci sia connessione, no pay tv grazie


----------



## kipstar (12 Marzo 2019)

l'atletico non cambia atteggiamento e rischia di prendere il terzo....


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ancora, che hanno da perdere? Il campionato è finito (sempre che fosse mai iniziato), sono fuori dalla Coppa Italia. Questa per loro era virtualmente l'ultima partita dell'anno. E' ovvio che giochino così e Allegri faccia questi cambi.



Allegri sul 2-2 mai e poi mai avrebbe tolto un terzino per mettere una mezza punta.
Non e che sono fuori al momento...
Invece se l'Atletico avesse segnato ok, nulla da perdere allora ci butti dentro tutti... pure un rannocchia centravanti come l'inter...
Ma sul 2-2 quando stai stradominando la partita...
Boh.

Non vuole arrivare ai supplementari.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma nel caso andassero ai supplementari la roba dei gol in trasferta vale ancora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa ormai a livelli altissimi


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa è una vergogna, uno schifo... addirittura bergomi gli ha dovuto fare capire di smetterla.. retropassaggio una spazzata a campanile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

No va beh Caressa è ridicolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Perchè fare tre Goal al Real Madrid e uscire con un calcio di rigore pensi che sia poco?E parliamo del Real Madrid delle 4 CL in 5 anni.Ma se sei convinto che l'Atletico sia più forte della juve non so che farci.



e l'ajax allora?


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo cessum stadium trasforma qualunque avversario in pecore. Ma cos'ha di cosi' speciale?



Dico la verita, mi sono guardato il prepartita... ed e stata una cosa allucinante quando hanno spento le luci 3 minuti prima del inizio e hanno tutti iniziato a cantare.
Una bolgia assurda.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Marzo 2019)

Il mago Simeone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Caressa se la gioca con la telecronaca Adani-Trevisani di Porto Roma. Mi auguro che l'anno prossimo anche noi avremo lo stesso trattamento...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma che si è mangiato questo


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Il palo di Niang


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma nel caso andassero ai supplementari la roba dei gol in trasferta vale ancora?



sì, se segna l'atletico sempre 4 ne deve fare la juve


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Kean.
Mi stava facendo venire l'infarto


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Santo Dio.

Per fortuna ha sbagliato sto cesso.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il palo di Niang



Ho pensato uguale.
Speriamo che finisca come quella volta.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Se segnava erano instantaneamente +400 miliardi di milioni di valore + una settimana di prime pagine della Gazzetta.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Rigore. Finita.


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e l'ajax allora?



Dopo 4 CL in 5 anni magari può finire un ciclo non credi?
La Juve ha avuto sempre e solito un limite:la testa.
Se non ci fosse stato il Real Madrid delle 4 Champions sarebbe stata la più forte.


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

Che vergogna 'sto Atletico. Meritano di prenderne 7...

Dominio gobbo.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Hanno vinto la Champions.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Vola vola vola.... ma quale contatto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma cade da solo oh!


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Maledetti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

maledetti


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma solo per me cade da solo ?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Ma questo non può avere 34 anni è un mostro


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma solo per me cade da solo ?



Si fa lo sgambetto da solo.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ecco come si vince, coi super campioni. Altro che giovani...


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

No ragazzi ma quale VAR??? non lo tocca proprio... si è lanciato..


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

Finita, e chi li ferma più ormai...


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Taaaaac, è arrivato l'anno.


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

vabbè si sapeva


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Non possono riprendersi sarri e ridarci Allegri?


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Marzo 2019)

Con Buffon miseramente uscito non poteva essere altrimenti. E la vinceranno pure quest'anno.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Pazzesco sto cr7


----------



## markjordan (12 Marzo 2019)

spintarella , un genio


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Questa partita è la copia di Milan manchester


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2019)

vuoi mettere i dribbling di luis nazario? lmao


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2019)

Ora segna l' Athletico


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

No ragazzi, hanno nascosto le immagini del VAR.... questo è un brutto, bruttissimo segno...


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2019)

Questo non è il solito Atletico che seguo settimanalmente


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

Al Conad non hanno limiti. Potrebbero ribaltare tranquillamente anche un 6-0.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

rubata all' andata e al ritorno.

ecco come si vince. stop


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

Solo United e City li possono battere.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco come si vince, coi super campioni. Altro che giovani...



.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo United e City li possono battere.



Ci metto pure il Barca.


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

Intanto il City ha vinto 7-0, poi verranno al Conad e ne prenderanno 4.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Marzo 2019)

Juve fortissima. Atletico sopravvalutato come il suo allenatore pompato inutilmente dai media.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al Conad non hanno limiti. Potrebbero ribaltare tranquillamente anche un 6-0.



Il Conad e' un po' il loro doping di questa generazione.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco come si vince, coi super campioni. Altro che giovani...



Bernardeschi è stato mostruoso


----------



## Hellscream (12 Marzo 2019)

Era matematico che se fossero riusciti a segnare nel primo tempo avrebbero dilagato. E puntualmente...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo United e City li possono battere.



ma dove va lo united ? fanno ridere...


----------



## Lambro (12 Marzo 2019)

Grande prestazione della Juventus, di quelle epocali.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rubata all' andata e al ritorno.
> 
> ecco come si vince. stop



Cosa avrebbero rubato? Hanno giocato una partita straordinaria. Complimenti a loro. Ogni tanto bisognerebbe essere sportivi.


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Simeone il gattuso europeo


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Qualificazione strameritata oggi.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbero rubato? Hanno giocato una partita straordinaria. Complimenti a loro. Ogni tanto bisognerebbe essere sportivi.



Meritano di passare ma quello non è rigore, è un tizio che cade apposta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2019)

Tra l'altro ora Simeone sara' sfott.uto a vita per il gesto dell'uccello. E' rovinato.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto il City ha vinto 7-0, poi verranno al Conad e ne prenderanno 4.



Magari giocano contro in finale, cosi non ci vanno al Conad


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Simeone il gattuso europeo



Paragone ingeneroso nei confronti di Simeone.


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Simeone il gattuso europeo


Manco l'originale vince, figurati la nostra brutta copia cosa farà se arriviamo in CL...


----------



## andreima (12 Marzo 2019)

Se continuano così vincono tutto,anche le partite che non giocano


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Ed ora guardate chiellini come simula...


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2019)

Se davano quel rigore su Chiellini...


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma dove va lo united ? fanno ridere...



Lo United di quest'anno ricorda un po' il Chelsea di Di Matteo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbero rubato? Hanno giocato una partita straordinaria. Complimenti a loro. Ogni tanto bisognerebbe essere sportivi.



all'andata un gol regolare e al ritorno un rigore che non c'è. sportivi ok se all'andata finiva 5-0 non c'era niente da dire. si vive di episodi.
a loro favore


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ops


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Telecronaca pro juve mi dicono


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2019)

Prevedibile, finché l'atletico va a fare la comparsa senza scendere in campo è ovvio e giusto che finisca così


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> all'andata un gol regolare e al ritorno un rigore che non c'è. sportivi ok se all'andata finiva 5-0 non c'era niente da dire. si vive di episodi.
> a loro favore



Se oggi finiva 6-0 per non c’era niente da dire però


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi è stato mostruoso



Per me, la sua miglior partita alla Juve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo United di quest'anno ricorda un po' il Chelsea di Di Matteo.



no dai il chelsea aveva dei campioni.. questi li prende la juve al prossimo giro ed è già semifinale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti alla Juve, era difficilissima ma ce l'hanno fatta e alla stra grande


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi è stato mostruoso



In una squadra forte, i giovani diventano forti.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2019)

La notizia non è la vittoria di oggi, che per loro purtroppo è la normalità. La notizia era il KO di Madrid.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

simeone cagon..., aspetta aspetta sto azzo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se oggi finiva 6-0 per non c’era niente da dire però



La Juventus ha meritato il passaggio del turno, il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In una squadra forte, i giovani diventano forti.



Ed imparano a simulare...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

Hanno una mentalità pazzesca comunque. Lo scorso anno stavano facendo il rimontone, quest'anno hanno fatto fuori l'Atletico 3-0.. semplicemente altra galassia. Possono radrizzare qualsiasi risultati.

Allegri è un top top..


----------



## Wetter (12 Marzo 2019)

Questi sono veramente forti...se non la vincono quest'anno non la vincono più.
Va anche detto che oggi L'atletico è stato vergognoso,roba che noi oggi non avremmo perso 3-0,sicuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se oggi finiva 6-0 per non c’era niente da dire però



vero. senza magheggi eravate fuori però


----------



## kYMERA (12 Marzo 2019)

Ero straconvinto la Juventus vincesse almeno 3-0, lo avevo scritto in un altro post.
Ovviamente come al solito tutti i pronostici che azzecco sulla Juventus non li gioco mai alla schedina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Marzo 2019)

Ho toppato. Pensavo non passassero.

Simeone a me non è mai piaciuto come allenatore. Per me è da esonero.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti


----------



## 1972 (12 Marzo 2019)

simeone e' un gattuso evoluto


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2019)

Oggi l'Atletico non è sceso in campo come all'andata non era scesa in campo la Juve. Peccato per quel gol annullato all'andata. Ma conta poco secondo me... Con questo spirito dell'Atletico la Juve ne faceva 4 se doveva


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Atletico non pervenuto e non meritava di passare. Non capisco se in spagna sono sboroni tutti o se è un caso.


----------



## Kaw (12 Marzo 2019)

Sarà più bello quando perderanno la finale 
Vabè, che vuoi dire. E' tipo la nostra partita col MU, la partita perfetta.

Atletico però veramente brutto, tecnicamente sono poca roba si sa, se non mettono intensità valgono meno di noi.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Marzo 2019)

juventus ingiocabile, inutile pensare sia stata colpa dell'Atletico. Questi vinceranno per anni, Ronaldo gli ha cambiato la vita, altro che progetto giovani.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2019)

pare che ora che in questo momento Simeone abbia dato l'ordine ai suoi di "osare pure un po' di più…"


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho toppato. Pensavo non passassero.
> 
> Simeone a me non è mai piaciuto come allenatore. Per me è da esonero.



finito il ciclo per lui, questa non si può cancellare..... inter a fine anno??

anche se ha rinnovato non so se rimarrà


----------



## Gabry (12 Marzo 2019)

La Juve merita il passaggio del turno e oggi, prima della partita, mi sono giocato ben 30 eurini sulla Juve come vincente della CL che era data a 15. Così se la perdono godo, se la vincono godo lo stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha meritato il passaggio del turno, il resto sono chiacchiere.



Bello parlare con chi è obiettivo 
Del resto voi di imprese europee ne avete fatte quindi se ne vedete una la riconoscete
Oggi perfetti
Complimenti ad allegri 
Se la juve fosse sempre questa le cose andrebbero diversamente.
Sono convinto che non la vinceremo ma quantomeno si evita di di incensare l’atletico che non è proprio al nostro livello

Ps fortino quello col 7


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2019)

L'Atletico ha fatto una partita immonda.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vero. senza magheggi eravate fuori però



Si si
Non ti cala eh? Non era più forte l’atletico? Cr7 un fallimento vero?


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se oggi finiva 6-0 per non c’era niente da dire però



Ellamiseriaaa. Guarda le statistiche la Juve ha fatto 4 tiri in porta e 3 gol


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

Sto piangendo.
Non avevamo MAI girato uno 0-2 esterno.
Bernardeschi ed Emre Can sono tanta tanta tantissima roba.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno una mentalità pazzesca comunque. Lo scorso anno stavano facendo il rimontone, quest'anno hanno fatto fuori l'Atletico 3-0.. semplicemente altra galassia. Possono radrizzare qualsiasi risultati.
> 
> Allegri è un top top..



Oddio non so quanto sia merito di Allegri quanto piuttosto del One Man Show e demeriti dell'Atletico che sono entrati in campo decidendo di non giocare. La Juventus ha fatto una grande partita, ma glielo hanno permesso facilmente c'é da dire.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Staremo a vedere cosa faranno piu avanti con squadre ben diverse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pare che ora che in questo momento Simeone abbia dato l'ordine ai suoi di "osare pure un po' di più…"



ahahahahaha

oh comunque che banderuole qui dentro...

fino a ieri juve ciclo finito, allegri balordo, grande atletico ecc, poi una partita e tutto cambia.

sembra che a seconda di come faccia comodo conti solo l'andata oil ritorno....
consideriamo che questi non giocano il campionato ma si riposano anche. tutto fa. mamma mia se avessevinto 4 champions in 5 anni cosa staremmo qua a dire?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sarà più bello quando perderanno la finale
> Vabè, che vuoi dire. E' tipo la nostra partita col MU, la partita perfetta.
> 
> Atletico però veramente brutto, tecnicamente sono poca roba si sa, se non mettono intensità valgono meno di noi.


Quello dico io
L’atlerico tecnicamente è poca roba
Solo difesa e contropiede. Sopravvalutati come pochi. Poi se ti presenti con morata..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2019)

Juventus perfetta stasera, passaggio del turno meritato. Simeone un fesso totale, ha giocato dal 1° minuto come se mancassero 15-20 minuti alla fine e dovesse difendere disperatamente il vantaggio, è chiaro che giocando così resti fregato.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2019)

Che Juve. Chapeu.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2019)

Passaggio davvero meritato. Partita irreale di Emre Can e Bernardeschi


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pare che ora che in questo momento Simeone abbia dato l'ordine ai suoi di "osare pure un po' di più…"



ahahahaha


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Marzo 2019)

Vabbè dovevano vincerla la coppa prima o poi, come? Ah sono solo ai quarti! ��. Comunque complimenti alla Juve. Hanno meritato


----------



## LukeLike (12 Marzo 2019)

Finita la carriera di Simeone.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2019)

Nessuno ha da ridire sulla vittoria di stasera. Se non la vincono quest'anno non la vinceranno mai


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno una mentalità pazzesca comunque. Lo scorso anno stavano facendo il rimontone, quest'anno hanno fatto fuori l'Atletico 3-0.. semplicemente altra galassia. Possono radrizzare qualsiasi risultati.
> 
> Allegri è un top top..



Bayern-Juve
Tottenham-Juve
Real-Juve
Juve-Atletico

La ribaltano sempre, hanno le palle.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Partita preparata malissimo da Simeone che si è arroccato in difesa sperando nel golletto casuale. Contro squadre così forti, con così tanta qualità davanti, non puoi fare le barricate, ne prendi due o tre...


----------



## Aron (12 Marzo 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> simeone e' un gattuso evoluto



Un motivo ci sarà se Simeone non si schioda dall'Atletico.
Avete mai visto un allenatore davvero bravo e ambizioso rimanere a lungo in un club che non gli fa una squadra vincente?


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Non ho visto la partita ma ero convinto che avrebbero passato il turno.Squadra riposata e piena di talento a cui hanno aggiunto Cr7.
Poi sono anche fortunati.Poco da dire se non complimenti a loro.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bello parlare con chi è obiettivo
> Del resto voi di imprese europee ne avete fatte quindi se ne vedete una la riconoscete
> Oggi perfetti
> Complimenti ad allegri
> ...



Quando si assiste ad una grande prestazione bisogna essere obiettivi. 
Complimenti a voi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Non possono vincerla sti maiali dai, Cristina che rischia di superare il record di Maldini, quei vermi striscianti di Bonuccia e Chiellina che esultano, la tipa di Ronaldo in tribuna che piange, lo studio di skyRube con la D'Amico e Pirletta festanti. Vado a dormire che è meglio va

ps: Correa vergognoso, fossi Simeone lo manderei ai lavori forzati senza acqua e cibo


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo.
> Non avevamo MAI girato uno 0-2 esterno.
> Bernardeschi ed Emre Can sono tanta tanta tantissima roba.



Veramente! A me bernardeschi non piace ma oggi è stato immenso. E una nota di merito anche a Spinazzola


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2019)

Chapeau ai gobbi e al troll livornese, è un allenatore che non mi piacerà mai ma oggi ha preparato un partitone.
Poi vabeh, avere alcuni dei giocatori bianconeri di stasera aiuta non poco a ribaltare anche le situazioni peggiori.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ellamiseriaaa. Guarda le statistiche la Juve ha fatto 4 tiri in porta e 3 gol



Abbiamo giocato praticamente solo noi, sempre nella propria area
Mi viene in mente parata di oblak su chiellini e interventi miracolosi dei difensori 
Colpo di testa di cr7 uscita di pochissimo sulla dx
Comunque la mia è una esagerazione dato che si dice che l’atletico potrva vincere sei a zero all’andata..


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Marzo 2019)

L'Atletico ha davvero meritato l'eliminazione, oggi è stato completamente annichilito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> La Juve merita il passaggio del turno e oggi, prima della partita, mi sono giocato ben 30 eurini sulla Juve come vincente della CL che era data a 15. Così se la perdono godo, se la vincono godo lo stesso.



io 50 sulla juve vincente a 13. uguale!!

oh... l'anno scorso 50 euro vincente a 20.... ma al rigore di ronaldo ho goduto lo stesso.....


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oddio non so quanto sia merito di Allegri quanto piuttosto del One Man Show e demeriti dell'Atletico che sono entrati in campo decidendo di non giocare. La Juventus ha fatto una grande partita, ma glielo hanno permesso facilmente c'é da dire.



Stessa cosa che abbiamo fatto noi a Madrid


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Vabbè dovevano vincerla la coppa prima o poi, come? Ah sono solo ai quarti! ��. Comunque complimenti alla Juve. Hanno meritato



Visti gli avversari...capirai..
Ajax ROTFL
Totocoso
Man UTD fanno pena
City le buscano sempre dalla juve
Porto Lol

Le uniche insidie potrebbero derivare da Barcellona e Liverpool, ma se sono fortunati, domani il Barcellona esce e passa il Bayern che è poca cosa quest'anno.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Stasera è successo questo. Ronaldo si è inventato due goal, il resto è un rigore inesistente. 

La cosa bella è che hanno meritato di passare con un margine pazzesco. Questo dice due cose. La prima è che Ronaldo è ancora Ronaldo. La seconda è che l'atletico ha completamente sbagliato partita. L'assenza di Costa è stata importantissima per la juve.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo.
> Non avevamo MAI girato uno 0-2 esterno.
> Bernardeschi ed Emre Can sono tanta tanta tantissima roba.



Il vero can è questo 
Grande giocatore


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere cosa faranno piu avanti con squadre ben diverse.


Dai, hai già portato abbastanza sfiga per questa sera...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Partita preparata malissimo da Simeone che si è arroccato in difesa sperando nel golletto casuale. Contro squadre così forti, con così tanta qualità davanti, non puoi fare le barricate, ne prendi due o tre...



Questa partita dell'Atletico è stata uguale/identica contro il Bayern 3 anni di Guardiola, con la differenza che il Bayern sbaglio di tutto in quella partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2019)

A sto punto hanno la champion in tasca


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> simeone e' un gattuso evoluto



Gattuso coi giocatori dell'Atletico stasera non avrebbe mai perso 3 a 0


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Gattuso coi giocatori dell'Atlantico stasera non avrebbe mai perso 3 a 0



Vabbe, forse neanche io...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Vabbè dovevano vincerla la coppa prima o poi, come? Ah sono solo ai quarti! ��. Comunque complimenti alla Juve. Hanno meritato



Più che altro penso che prima o poi il karma deve girare
Ci ha tolto tanto e prima o poi deve ridare


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bayern-Juve
> Tottenham-Juve
> Real-Juve
> Juve-Atletico
> ...


Pensa se evitassimo di fare figuracce all’andata


----------



## Heaven (12 Marzo 2019)

Juve strepitosa, Atletico vergognoso


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dai, hai già portato abbastanza sfiga per questa sera...



Ciccio cosa azzo vuoi da me se l'atletico e' rimasto a madrid ? mah...


----------



## Kaw (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Visti gli avversari...capirai..
> Ajax ROTFL
> Totocoso
> Man UTD fanno pena
> ...



Il City è nella sua miglior versione di sempre, il Barcelona è sempre il Barcelona. Nutro meno speranze per Liverpool sinceramente.
Ma ora gli si è aperta un autostrada alla Juve, anche perchè la convinzione dopo questa partita sarà ai massimi, e crederanno di poter fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## 1972 (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Stasera è successo questo. Ronaldo si è inventato due goal, il resto è un rigore inesistente.
> 
> La cosa bella è che hanno meritato di passare con un margine pazzesco. Questo dice due cose. La prima è che Ronaldo è ancora Ronaldo. La seconda è che l'atletico ha completamente sbagliato partita. L'assenza di Costa è stata importantissima per la juve.



ronaldo e' ronaldo ma il portiere spagnolo e' na pippa. detto questo, la juve ha meritato di passare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2019)

Los Huevos ahora?? 

Per me un risultato abbastanza prevedibile: troppa gente si dimentica che le squadre spagnole in trasferta son sempre state poca roba. Ma la juve è riuscita a mettere in campo tutta la sua forza, l'Atletico sembrava una squadra materasso.
Il fattore campo è stato determinante nei due match.
Son contento per tutti quelli che criticano la Serie A, che siamo mediocri ecc ecc, che Messi e CR7 avrebbero fatto 40 gol da noi, se se... in realtà è sempre stato il campionato più duro del Mondo.


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2019)

patetico incensare i gobbi,tipico di chi salta sul carro del vincitore.
oggi ha fatto molto meglio la juve,ma questo non cancella l'andata dove è stata messa sotto completamente.
semplicemente la juve è stata più cinica sfruttando le occasioni avute.
non c'è nessun cappello da togliersi,ronaldo è stato preso per questo e non fa parte del ciclo gobbo storico.
non è che ci dimentichiamo dell'andata dove solo ronaldo ha giocato e tutti spauriti.
senza il rigore sarebbe finita ai supplementari ed in mezz'ora tante cose possono accadere.


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti alla Juve ragazzi...cerchiamo di essere sportivi. Hanno schiantato un Atletico troppo rinunciatario. Bravi tutti. Bravissimo Ronaldo e bravissimo Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Il City è nella sua miglior versione di sempre, il Barcelona è sempre il Barcelona. Nutro meno speranze per Liverpool sinceramente.
> Ma ora gli si è aperta un autostrada alla Juve, anche perchè la convinzione dopo questa partita sarà ai massimi, e crederanno di poter fare qualsiasi cosa.



Bah, le semifinali non le sorteggiano, pensa se beccano il porto e in semifinale una tra ajax e united


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il vero can è questo
> Grande giocatore



Ha iniziato in sordina perché ancora convalescente dell’infortunio, ma è un grande giocatore.


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato praticamente solo noi, sempre nella propria area
> Mi viene in mente parata di oblak su chiellini e interventi miracolosi dei difensori
> Colpo di testa di cr7 uscita di pochissimo sulla dx
> Comunque la mia è una esagerazione dato che si dice che l’atletico potrva vincere sei a zero all’andata..



Ma che avete dominato sul piano sia tecnico che tattico nessun dubbio. Ma avete tirato poco in porta. Se conti il colpo di testa di chiellini devi contare anche quello sbagliato da morata


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Los Huevos ahora??
> 
> Per me un risultato abbastanza prevedibile: troppa gente si dimentica che le squadre spagnole in trasferta son sempre state poca roba. Ma la juve è riuscita a mettere in campo tutta la sua forza, l'Atletico sembrava una squadra materasso.
> Il fattore campo è stato determinante nei due match.
> Son contento per tutti quelli che criticano la Serie A, che siamo mediocri ecc ecc, che Messi e CR7 avrebbero fatto 40 gol da noi, se se... in realtà è sempre stato il campionato più duro del Mondo.



Siamo d'accordo, ma fino al 70esimo non salivano sui calci piazzati, qui devi considerare anche il problema di una strategia strana.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Marzo 2019)

Io me lo sentivo e sono contento

Primo perchè è un'italiana e comunque contro Barcellona e Manchester dubito vincano la Champions
Secondo perchè sono un fan di cr7 perchè non ha talento cristallino ma simpegna sempre e si mette in gioco in squadre e campionati diversi invece che Messi che fa la muffa sempre in un posto.
Terzo perchè alcuni tifosi juventini da anni denigrano un allenatore che dopo il Cagliari ha sia vinto con noi che con loro che li ha fatti sempre vincere e questi li lamentano. Dovrebbero essere presi a calci e oggi si devono vergognare.
Quanrto e non per ultimo perchè Allegri se lo merita, uno che se anche sta vincendo 3-0 col Frosinone a 5 minuti dalla fine si incazza come una bestia. Quello che manca a noi
E poi tiene occupata la juve, fa sperare il Napoli e noi gli mettiamo fiato sul collo 

Dispiace solo per la melma di Bonucci e Nedved che non sopporto


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando si assiste ad una grande prestazione bisogna essere obiettivi.
> Complimenti a voi.



Concordo con te
Grazie


----------



## Route66 (12 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti alla juve che ha fatto quel che doveva fare e lo ha fatto bene.
L' Atletico del pluricelebrato Simeone mi ha fatto sembrare il peggior Milan di Gattuso una squadra ai livelli di quelle di Guardiola


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

Se Allegri le preparasse tutte così sarebbe il miglior allenatore del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo.
> Non avevamo MAI girato uno 0-2 esterno.
> Bernardeschi ed Emre Can sono tanta tanta tantissima roba.



ho piacere solo per te unico sportivo juventino qua dentro che viene per parlare e non per trollare


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa se evitassimo di fare figuracce all’andata



Ma infatti non capisco perchè vi pisciate sempre all'andata...


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> che Griezman nn faccia gol x 2 partite di fila
> nn ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo..
> 1 gol atletico lo fa pure al buco stadium



Nada


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho piacere solo per te unico sportivo juventino qua dentro che viene per parlare e non per trollare



Ti ringrazio


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco perchè vi pisciate sempre all'andata...



Perché c’è stato il solito approccio sparagnino.

Questa volta c’è stata incoscienza, l’ultima cosa che ci mancava


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che avete dominato sul piano sia tecnico che tattico nessun dubbio. Ma avete tirato poco in porta. Se conti il colpo di testa di chiellini devi contare anche quello sbagliato da morata



Ma infatti lo conto quello di morata. Scusa sono azioni da gol questi
Tirare in porta contro una specie di frosinone europeo è dura eh


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che avete dominato sul piano sia tecnico che tattico nessun dubbio. Ma avete tirato poco in porta. Se conti il colpo di testa di chiellini devi contare anche quello sbagliato da morata



inutile. adesso 15 giorni di propaganda nazista sui media come se fossero i migliori della storia. 

oh.... ma aggregate 3-2 con minimo 2 gol regalati alla juve tra andata e ritorno.

poi prestazioni e quello che vuoi ma i fatti restano questi. tanto si va dove tira il vento. domenica vincono di misura e parlano di fine ciclo....


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque dobbiamo sentire Simeone e capire quest'ordine di difendere anche sul 2-0.
E vorrei rivedere un attimo anche il fallo da rigore e non per fare sterile polemica con la juve ma per rivalutare ai miei occhi Bernardeschi, che ho paura stia troppo vicino a Bonucci e Chiellini...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che abbiamo fatto noi a Madrid



C'è anche da dire che se togli la telecronaca di Caressa e i 3 gol non é che abbia fatto tanto in concreto la Juventus. Credo che Oblak non abbia fatto una parata...


----------



## andreima (12 Marzo 2019)

Copia incolla


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Marzo 2019)

vittoria meritata della Juve, L'atletico ha giocato oggi come noi contro la Lazio, Roma e Napoli.
Ronaflo quando vede la chlampions non si ferma, insieme a Messi il migliori dell'ultimo decennio.
Ma la Juve per me non e' favorita, il city e'una macchina da goal.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco perchè vi pisciate sempre all'andata...



Perché allegri è vigliacco purtroppo
Se non ci fosse stato nulla da perdere non avremmo mai giocato cosi oggi


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che se togli la telecronaca di Caressa e i 3 gol non é che abbia fatto tanto in concreto la Juventus. Credo che Oblak non abbia fatto una parata...



Rivediti la partita, fidati 
Ricordati sempr Che giocavamo contro una squadra in 11 in difesa


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Marzo 2019)

Questi possono mettere dal nulla un giocatore dell'Atalanta che non è manco titolare in campionato e fa una super partita. Bè complimenti sono pure fortunati!
E pure Bernardeschi gran giocatore speriamo giochi così anche in nazionale!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque spianazzola giocatore degno di nota...., uno scambio con laxalt ?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché allegri è vigliacco purtroppo
> Se non ci fosse stato nulla da perdere non avremmo mai giocato cosi oggi



Complimenti a voi.

La dimostrazione che giocare paga, a differenza di quanto pensiamo noi circa la nostra squadra, attualmente.

Il brutto è che nei giorni scorsi ci sono state valanghe di post dove è uscito fuori che, per difendere il nostro atteggiamento catenacciaro, addirittura giochiamo meglio della juve, pensa te a che livello di scoppiamento siamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2019)

Partita straordinaria della Juve ha letteralmente annichilito l’Atletico.

La Juve ha nettamente meritato il passaggio del turno tra le due partite.

É una squadra tostissima che merita dimportare a casa la coppa.

City, Barca e Liverpool sulla sua strada. 

Sará un finale di stagione appassionante.


----------



## vannu994 (12 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> shhhhhhhh. Ragazzi, ma vi piace proprio tirarvele addosso?



Ahahahahahahahah il prossimo lo passano sicuro allora... perché non sto zitto


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questi possono mettere dal nulla un giocatore dell'Atalanta che non è manco titolare in campionato e fa una super partita. Bè complimenti sono pure fortunati!
> E pure Bernardeschi gran giocatore speriamo giochi così anche in nazionale!



Non sono d'accordo, qua stiamo sempre a parlare di fortuna perchè tifiamo Milan ed è dura ammettere la realtà, non sono fortunati, sono forti, soprattutto perchè hanno Ronaldo.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2019)

Allegri alzerà la coppa. Simeone pollo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Marzo 2019)

Poco da dire, hanno meritato annullando mentalmente e tecnicamente l'Atletico


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a voi.
> 
> La dimostrazione che giocare paga, a differenza di quanto pensiamo noi circa la nostra squadra, attualmente.
> 
> Il brutto è che nei giorni scorsi ci sono state valanghe di post dove è uscito fuori che, per difendere il nostro atteggiamento catenacciaro, addirittura giochiamo meglio della juve, pensa te a che livello di scoppiamento siamo.



A me onestamente di giocare bene mi frega poco
La juve per colpa di allegri non gioca, noi passeggiamo. Questo può bastare in italia ma in europa no.
Oggi si è vista la vera juve. Si rivedrà? Non ne sono sicuro perché allegri perde i capelli ma non il vizio


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Ronaldo a quanto pare ha fatto il medesimo gesto di Simeone ai tifosi dell'Atletico...

ps: buffon starà rosicando?


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Visti gli avversari...capirai..
> Ajax ROTFL
> Totocoso
> Man UTD fanno pena
> ...



Devi sempre arrivare alla fine.. noi abbiamo vinto da sfavoriti o perso da stra favoriti.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, qua stiamo sempre a parlare di fortuna perchè tifiamo Milan ed è dura ammettere la realtà, non sono fortunati, sono forti, soprattutto perchè hanno Ronaldo.



Credo intendesse dire forunati perché spinazzola dal nulla, dopo essere stato fermo mesi gioca mostruosamente bene


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Comunque spianazzola giocatore degno di nota...., uno scambio con laxalt ?


Naaaaaa 



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ronaldo a quanto pare ha fatto il medesimo gesto di Simeone ai tifosi dell'Atletico...
> 
> ps: buffon starà rosicando?



Spero per lui stia rosicando


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a voi.
> 
> La dimostrazione che giocare paga, a differenza di quanto pensiamo noi circa la nostra squadra, attualmente.
> 
> *Il brutto è che nei giorni scorsi ci sono state valanghe di post dove è uscito fuori che, per difendere il nostro atteggiamento catenacciaro, addirittura giochiamo meglio della juve, pensa te a che livello di scoppiamento siamo*.



Ahahaahha a questo siamo arrivati? Meno male che me lo sono perso 

Peccato invece aver perso questa partita, queste rimontone sono sono sempre uno spettacolo, specie con certi campioni in campo. Complimenti a loro, sportivamente...alla faccia del difensivismo e del calcio speculativo...vero Simeone? E che Allegri, comunque vada, impari che può fare anche bel calcio quando ci si mette e che certe Champions vinte sculando col catenaccio negli ultimi 15 anni sono l'eccezione e non la regola.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Devi sempre arrivare alla fine.. noi abbiamo vinto da sfavoriti o perso da stra favoriti.



Si si, ma rispetto a 10 anni fa, la differenza tra un barcellona, una juve ed un porto è abissale.

In ogni caso, sono convinto di una cosa, con Higuain al posto di Ronaldo , la juve non l'avrebbe mai vinta questa.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahaahha a questo siamo arrivati? Meno male che me lo sono perso
> 
> Peccato invece aver perso questa partita, queste rimontone sono sono sempre uno spettacolo, specie con certi campioni in campo. Complimenti a loro, sportivamente...alla faccia del difensivismo e del calcio speculativo...vero Simeone? E che Allegri, comunque vada, impari che può fare anche bel calcio quando ci si mette e che certe Champions vinte sculando col catenaccio negli ultimi 15 anni sono l'eccezione e non la regola.


Ma forse solo l’inter l’ha vinta cosi negli ultimi 15 anni


----------



## sette (12 Marzo 2019)

E' lo loro anno, la vincono a mani basse.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Davidoff (12 Marzo 2019)

Questi sarebbero la squadra a fine ciclo...ancora non ci rendiamo conto di quanto li abbiamo fatti crescere stendendo loro il tappeto rosso. Siamo riusciti a fargli definitivamente ammazzare la Serie A per decenni e puntare indisturbati a dominare anche in Europa.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si si, ma rispetto a 10 anni fa, la differenza tra un barcellona, una juve ed un porto è abissale.
> 
> In ogni caso, sono convinto di una cosa, con Higuain al posto di Ronaldo , la juve non l'avrebbe mai vinta questa.



Con chiunque al posto di Ronaldo non l’avrebbero vinta. 4 tiri 3 goal di cui uno di rigore. Ma si sa. Lui è lì per questo. L’altro così È Messi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Marzo 2019)

Davvero una grande juve. Partita pazzesca in cui Allegri ha distrutto il cholo. CR7 dominabte.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Con chiunque al posto di Ronaldo non l’avrebbero vinta. 4 tiri 3 goal di cui uno di rigore. Ma si sa. Lui è lì per questo. L’altro così È Messi.



Ehh ma ronaldo voleva giocare l'europa league perchè non l'aveva mai vinta"cit


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, qua stiamo sempre a parlare di fortuna perchè tifiamo Milan ed è dura ammettere la realtà, non sono fortunati, sono forti, soprattutto perchè hanno Ronaldo.



Se leggi il mio messaggio precedente nella pagina prima vedi che non parlo assolutamente di fortuna. Dico solo che Spinazzola che non gioca quasi mai è un ottimo acquisto e fa una superpartita quando conta, al contrario di noi che tra Kessie Caldara e Conti sono perennemente rotti o non incidono veramente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma forse solo l’inter l’ha vinta cosi negli ultimi 15 anni



No. Anche l’Inter cambió marcia quando Mourinho decise di schierare insieme titolari fissi, Milito, Eto’O, Pandev, Snejder, Stankovic.

Lamchampions é stata vinta sempre con coraggio, anche dall’Inter


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No. Anche l’Inter cambió marcia quando Mourinho decise di schierare insieme titolari fissi, Milito, Eto’O, Pandev, Snejder, Stankovic.
> 
> Lamchampions é stata vinta sempre con coraggio, anche dall’Inter



Oddio le partite con barcellona e chelsea erano da autobus davanti alla porta
Col cska passarono per miracolo...
Credo che siano la squadra che giocava peggio ad aver vinto la cl nella nuova era


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma forse solo l’inter l’ha vinta cosi negli ultimi 15 anni



pensavo anche al Chelsea di Di Matteo e al Liverpool di Benitez (ahinoi)...in ogni caso sono eccezioni casuali che hanno dato la scusa a certi allenatori italiani per rispolverare l'amato calcio difensivo.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oddio le partite con barcellona e chelsea erano da autobus davanti alla porta
> Col cska passarono per miracolo...
> Credo che siano la squadra che giocava peggio ad aver vinto la cl nella nuova era



Io comunque tra Barcellona,Liverpool e B.Monaco preferisco vederla vincere a voi, meglio la terza a voi che la sesta alle prime tre, si avvicinerebbero troppo, ci sarebbe il city ma secondo me sono dei piscioni.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> pensavo anche al Chelsea di Di Matteo e al Liverpool di Benitez (ahinoi)...in ogni caso sono eccezioni casuali che hanno dato la scusa a certi allenatori italiani per rispolverare l'amato calcio difensivo.


Odfio il Liverpool era uno squadrone, certo non al vostro livello ma aveva una difesa e un centrocampo paurosi. E non mi pare fossero catenacciari.
Di più il chelsea di di matteo che praticava io solito calcio all’italiana, ma non erano l’anticalcio come spesso è stata la juve o come è da sempre lo è l’ATM



iceman. ha scritto:


> Io comunque tra Barcellona,Liverpool e B.Monaco preferisco vederla vincere a voi, meglio la terza a voi che la sesta alle prime tre, si avvicinerebbero troppo, ci sarebbe il city ma secondo me sono dei piscioni.


Giustamente. Capisco perfettamente


----------



## hiei87 (12 Marzo 2019)

Eh ma il centrocampo, eh, ma i giovani, il progetto...poi alla fine la Champions la vince Ronaldo, come tutti gli anni.


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Eh ma il centrocampo, eh, ma i giovani, il progetto...poi alla fine la Champions la vince Ronaldo, come tutti gli anni.



La vinci con i campioni la champions, non ci vuole mica un genio a capirlo.
Barcellona,B.Monaco,Real tutte squadre imbottite di campioni.


----------



## Kayl (12 Marzo 2019)

Simeone è stato un pazzo a pensare di giocare di rimessa coi lanci lunghi senza Diego Costa, Morata ha preso 6 palloni alti nel primo tempo e tutti sulla schiena mentre correva anziché girarsi e stoppare per far salire la squadra. Morata sarebbe stato una scelta sensata se avessero giocato pressando a centrocampo per allungare la squadra, quando ho visto il catenaccio con morata in attacco ho capito che sarebbe finita male se non cambiavano tipo di pressing, diego costa si divora chiellini e bonucci fisicamente, ma morata se guarda chiellini se la fa sotto. L'ho pure detto al mio pizzaiolo "la partita dipende da come fa la formazione la juve e se quella formazione si adatta al pressing di Simeone, se gioca per dare profondità e simeone mette il catenaccio va bene, se gioca per tirare da fuori o crossare dalla trequarti e simeone fa pressing a centrocampo bene, se simeone si mette a fare il catenaccio e allegri schiera quelli coi piedi buoni nei lanci e tiri, sono fregati."
Simeone doveva giocarla come la partita di andata, invece ha voluto chiudere i cancelli senza il bisonte, Diego Costa, a disposizione e si è fregato da solo.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Vabbe, forse neanche io...



Mah, in effetti stasera ce ne voleva per fare una partitaccia del genere, penso che pure mia nonna avrebbe fatto meglio di Simeone.
Nulla togliere alla gran partita dei gobbi, ma l'Atletico non è proprio sceso in campo.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io comunque tra Barcellona,Liverpool e B.Monaco preferisco vederla vincere a voi, meglio la terza a voi che la sesta alle prime tre, si avvicinerebbero troppo, ci sarebbe il city ma secondo me sono dei piscioni.



Giusto, ho detto esattamente la stessa cosa qualche giorno fa. Assolutamente da tenere a distanza per mantenere la nostra (relativa) supremazia storica. Diciamo che stiamo scegliendo il male minore ...


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Simeone è stato un pazzo a pensare di giocare di rimessa coi lanci lunghi senza Diego Costa, Morata ha preso 6 palloni alti nel primo tempo e tutti sulla schiena mentre correva anziché girarsi e stoppare per far salire la squadra. Morata sarebbe stato una scelta sensata se avessero giocato pressando a centrocampo per allungare la squadra, quando ho visto il catenaccio con morata in attacco ho capito che sarebbe finita male se non cambiavano tipo di pressing, diego costa si divora chiellini e bonucci fisicamente, ma morata se guarda chiellini se la fa sotto. L'ho pure detto al mio pizzaiolo "la partita dipende da come fa la formazione la juve e se quella formazione si adatta al pressing di Simeone, se gioca per dare profondità e simeone mette il catenaccio va bene, se gioca per tirare da fuori o crossare dalla trequarti e simeone fa pressing a centrocampo bene, se simeone si mette a fare il catenaccio e allegri schiera quelli coi piedi buoni nei lanci e tiri, sono fregati."
> Simeone doveva giocarla come la partita di andata, invece ha voluto chiudere i cancelli senza il bisonte, Diego Costa, a disposizione e si è fregato da solo.



Secondo me, Diego Costa oggi avrebbe fatto ben poco, hanno impostato la partita arroccati in difesa, poi non stiamo parlando di Ronaldo che su 4 tiri fa 3 gol, per quanto sia forte D.Costa.


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Marzo 2019)

Ho fatto i complimenti alla Juve stasera. Meritatissimo. Ma non sono assolutamente i favoriti...City e Barcellona sono superiori. La Juve é la terza favorita insieme al Liverpool.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oddio le partite con barcellona e chelsea erano da autobus davanti alla porta
> Col cska passarono per miracolo...
> Credo che siano la squadra che giocava peggio ad aver vinto la cl nella nuova era



Con il Barcellona, ma solo al ritorno, quando sono rimasti in 10 (ingiustamente) dopo 5’.

Fu un agrande vittoria la loro, com elo sono quasi tutte, perché per arrivare in fondo alla Champions serve fare grandi partite.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Odfio il Liverpool era uno squadrone, certo non al vostro livello ma aveva una difesa e un centrocampo paurosi. E non mi pare fossero catenacciari.
> Di più il chelsea di di matteo che praticava io solito calcio all’italiana, ma non erano l’anticalcio come spesso è stata la juve o come è da sempre lo è l’ATM
> 
> 
> Giustamente. Capisco perfettamente



Sì, il Chelsea sicuramente molto più difensivo di quel Liverpool, di certo non offensivista ma neanche così catenacciaro. Secondo me avevano un organico ancora migliore quando ci hanno ri-sfidato due anni dopo in finale e noi invece avevamo una rosa più competitiva a Istanbul che ad Atene... ma il calcio è davvero strano e vincemmo ad Atene. Comunque vedremo se Allegri avrà capito la lezione stavolta.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La vinci con i campioni la champions, non ci vuole mica un genio a capirlo.
> Barcellona,B.Monaco,Real tutte squadre imbottite di campioni.



Chiaro, anche perchè i campioni fanno rendere anche gli Spinazzola e i Bernardeschi come dei fenomeni. 
Ronaldo poi ormai fa categoria a parte, ancor più di Messi. Ci sono i campioni, e c'è Cr7, che alla fine è quello che vince.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2019)

da quando Simeone allena l'Atletico solo un giocatore ha segnato una tripletta contro di loro (4 volte), non c'è bisogno che vi dica il suo nome.


----------



## Kayl (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Diego Costa oggi avrebbe fatto ben poco, hanno impostato la partita arroccati in difesa, poi non stiamo parlando di Ronaldo che su 4 tiri fa 3 gol, per quanto sia forte D.Costa.



sto parlando del fatto che se vuoi catenacciare, ti serve qualcuno davanti che prenda i palloni alti e sappia subire fallo per arretrare il baricentro avversario e far rifiatare i compagni in difesa. Morata ha preso più palloni sulla schiena e sul collo che sui piedi perché non faceva altro che correre in avanti. L'atletico non doveva assolutamente pensare di poter giocare così senza di lui, avrebbero dovuto fare densità a centrocampo per costringere i gobbi indietro, come all'andata, invece hanno fatto l'opposto.
Ti ricordi quando avevamo ancora Kalinic e non teneva una palla su e giocavamo praticamente alla disperata rilanciando senza che lui sapesse vincere un contrasto? Uguale, mi è parso di vedere il Milan di kalinic.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La vinci con i campioni la champions, non ci vuole mica un genio a capirlo.
> Barcellona,B.Monaco,Real tutte squadre imbottite di campioni.



Pensa che noi giocavamo in 10 senza mandzukic 
Allegri deve liberarsi di questo feticcio


----------



## fra29 (13 Marzo 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto i complimenti alla Juve stasera. Meritatissimo. Ma non sono assolutamente i favoriti...City e Barcellona sono superiori. La Juve é la terza favorita insieme al Liverpool.



Addirittura? Il City potenzialmente è fortissimo ma me li immagino molto male in un doppio scontro con la Juve.
Il Barca è un punto interrogativo perché hanno l'altro marziano che sembra essere nell'anno del "prendo palla e salto tutti". Però l'ultima volta contro la Juve è finita malissimo e Messi con le italiane storicamente non brilla.. 
Boh, per me hanno un buon 60_70% di possibilità di alzarla..


----------



## CarpeDiem (13 Marzo 2019)

Poco da dire, la Juve ha due fenomeni, uno in campo e uno in panchina


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto i complimenti alla Juve stasera. Meritatissimo. Ma non sono assolutamente i favoriti...City e Barcellona sono superiori. La Juve é la terza favorita insieme al Liverpool.


Per me il barca rimane più forte
Se la juve fa la juve come oggi è al livello del city con la differenza che noi abbiamo cr7 
Il Liverpool viene dopo


Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con il Barcellona, ma solo al ritorno, quando sono rimasti in 10 (ingiustamente) dopo 5’.
> 
> Fu un agrande vittoria la loro, com elo sono quasi tutte, perché per arrivare in fondo alla Champions serve fare grandi partite.


Infatti è brutto sminuire le vittorie degli altri...



Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, il Chelsea sicuramente molto più difensivo di quel Liverpool, di certo non offensivista ma neanche così catenacciaro. Secondo me avevano un organico ancora migliore quando ci hanno ri-sfidato due anni dopo in finale e noi invece avevamo una rosa più competitiva a Istanbul che ad Atene... ma il calcio è davvero strano e vincemmo ad Atene. Comunque vedremo se Allegri avrà capito la lezione stavolta.


A me quel Liverpool piaceva tantissimo. Il chelsea che vinse la cl aveva un drogba straordinario ma per il resto giocava malino, certo c’erano lampard e terry non proprio dui scarsoni



Kayl ha scritto:


> sto parlando del fatto che se vuoi catenacciare, ti serve qualcuno davanti che prenda i palloni alti e sappia subire fallo per arretrare il baricentro avversario e far rifiatare i compagni in difesa. Morata ha preso più palloni sulla schiena e sul collo che sui piedi perché non faceva altro che correre in avanti. L'atletico non doveva assolutamente pensare di poter giocare così senza di lui, avrebbero dovuto fare densità a centrocampo per costringere i gobbi indietro, come all'andata, invece hanno fatto l'opposto.
> Ti ricordi quando avevamo ancora Kalinic e non teneva una palla su e giocavamo praticamente alla disperata rilanciando senza che lui sapesse vincere un contrasto? Uguale, mi è parso di vedere il Milan di kalinic.



Una squadra che vuole vincere non può pensare dolo a difendersi e presentarsi con morata in attacco dai


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2019)

partita stra dominata,qualificazione stra meritata


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Marzo 2019)

Non l'ho vista,ma immaginavo passassero.Purtroppo credo sia il loro anno. Comunque dagli highlights e dai vostri commenti mi è sembrata una partita da loro dominata,per cui complimenti.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Marzo 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista,ma immaginavo passassero.Purtroppo credo sia il loro anno. Comunque dagli highlights e dai vostri commenti mi è sembrata una partita da loro dominata,per cui complimenti.



Si è cosi, l'Atletico non è mai entrato nemmeno in area di rigore. La juve, mi duole tantissimo dirlo, ma ha strameritato.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (13 Marzo 2019)

Ottima partita, 10 a tutti!! Tra gli avversari rimasti il più pericoloso, e per me pure favorito, è il Barcellona. Il City è sicuramente una squadra molto forte, ma come l'anno scorso voglio aspettare che affronti una squadra seria prima di giudicarlo. Ad oggi ha affrontato Lione, Shaktar, Hoffenheim, Schalke, quindi sospendo il giudizio. Pure l'anno scorso dopo aver affrontato un girone semplicissimo e un ottavo contro il Basilea sembravano inarrestabili, salvo poi sciogliersi come neve al sole contro il Liverpool ai quarti.


----------



## Activia01 (13 Marzo 2019)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Ottima partita, 10 a tutti!! Tra gli avversari rimasti il più pericoloso, e per me pure favorito, è il Barcellona. Il City è sicuramente una squadra molto forte, ma come l'anno scorso voglio aspettare che affronti una squadra seria prima di giudicarlo. Ad oggi ha affrontato Lione, Shaktar, Hoffenheim, Schalke, quindi sospendo il giudizio. Pure l'anno scorso dopo aver affrontato un girone semplicissimo e un ottavo contro il Basilea sembravano inarrestabili, *salvo poi sciogliersi come neve al sole contro il Liverpool ai quarti*.




C'è da dire che nonostante abbia perso malamente, ha dominato entrambre le partite


----------



## Kayl (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me il barca rimane più forte
> Una squadra che vuole vincere non può pensare dolo a difendersi e presentarsi con morata in attacco dai



Beh l'alternativa era Kalinic eh, Diego Costa non era neanche in panchina quindi da quel punto di vista non c'era molta scelta. L'unica cosa che avrebbe dovuto fare era la stessa partita dell'andata pressando a centrocampo bloccando così i rifornimenti in avanti e costringendo gli attaccanti bianconeri a fare molto lavoro in fase di copertura, invece si è buttato dietro pur non avendo il bisonte davanti.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si è cosi, l'Atletico non è mai entrato nemmeno in area di rigore. La juve, mi duole tantissimo dirlo, ma ha strameritato.



È giusto ammetterlo,quando è loro è loro.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2019)

scioccante come molti temano così tanto il Barca che ha praticamente lo stesso core di 3 anni fa appunto più vecchio e che fu già distrutto da una Juve che non aveva Ronaldo. Per me le più temibili sono City e quella che passa tra Liverpool e Bayern, farei attenzione anche al totocoso che rischiò di passare l'anno scorso e al completo sul doppio confronto sono una brutta rogna. In generale squadre che impongono il gioco ma non slow motion come il Barca attuale.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Marzo 2019)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Ottima partita, 10 a tutti!! Tra gli avversari rimasti il più pericoloso, e per me pure favorito, è il Barcellona. Il City è sicuramente una squadra molto forte, ma come l'anno scorso voglio aspettare che affronti una squadra seria prima di giudicarlo. Ad oggi ha affrontato Lione, Shaktar, Hoffenheim, Schalke, quindi sospendo il giudizio. Pure l'anno scorso dopo aver affrontato un girone semplicissimo e un ottavo contro il Basilea sembravano inarrestabili, salvo poi sciogliersi come neve al sole contro il Liverpool ai quarti.



Questa sera la juve ha dimostrato che se vuole/costretta può vincere con chiunque,chiaro che se
poi Allegri la prossima partita ritorna a ''giocare'' per non perdere può buscarle anche dal porto..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Beh l'alternativa era Kalinic eh, Diego Costa non era neanche in panchina quindi da quel punto di vista non c'era molta scelta. L'unica cosa che avrebbe dovuto fare era la stessa partita dell'andata pressando a centrocampo bloccando così i rifornimenti in avanti e costringendo gli attaccanti bianconeri a fare molto lavoro in fase di copertura, invece si è buttato dietro pur non avendo il bisonte davanti.



Con il diego costa di oggi (viale del tramonto) e morata non puoi ambire a chissà cosa, secondo me
Non può sempre fare tutto griezmann.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

Ho fatto un giro sui vari forum, a madrid (sponda vincente) stanno godendo di brutto  ; i tifosi del city non vogliono assolutamente la juventus ai quarti al punto tale da essere al penultimo posto in termini di preferenze, a barcellona sono preoccupati di uscire dopo la debacle dell'anno scorso contro la Roma, sul forum dei bavaresi invece sono convinti che la uefa voglia ronaldo e messi almeno in semifinale...


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2019)

Non ho visto la partita. Su diretta leggo di 0 tiri in porta dell'Atletico: davvero Griezmann o chiunque altro non è riuscito a prendere la porta in tutta la partita?


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno sa quando si gioca la partita Juve Atletico?

Io che sto in Belgio non ho neanche voglia di uscire di casa. Troppi Juventini nella mia scuola.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

Dunque i sorteggi dei quarti e delle semifinali si fanno assieme giusto?

Porto Juventus 
In semifinale contro la vincente di Ajax Tottenham 

Fatta!!


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Su diretta leggo di 0 tiri in porta dell'Atletico: davvero Griezmann o chiunque altro non è riuscito a prendere la porta in tutta la partita?



Grizzly fa vincere i cancri del calcio: prima la Francia di desciampo mordendo in campo gli avversari, poi la Juventus giocando contro la propria squadra.


----------



## sunburn (13 Marzo 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto i complimenti alla Juve stasera. Meritatissimo. Ma non sono assolutamente i favoriti...City e Barcellona sono superiori. La Juve é la terza favorita insieme al Liverpool.


Come dico da inizio stagione, la Juve è tra le tre favorite insieme a City e Barcellona. Come rosa sono gli stessi che l'anno scorso andarono a prendere a sculacciate il Real in casa sua, con l'aggiunta del giocatore in attività più forte del mondo(probabilmente il più forte di tutti i tempi).
La Juventus ha tre limiti: il caso, alcuni giocatori chiave che hanno la tendenza a dare di matto quando la partita è tirata e Allegri. Se all'andata fosse finita 0 a 0 o 1-1, Allegri avrebbe parcheggiato il pullman in area di rigore. Non a caso le migliori partite della Juve in Champions sono state quelle in cui era spacciata e doveva fare necessariamente la partita della vita.
Se useranno la partita di ieri come insegnamento per essere più intraprendenti anche quando non sono con l'acqua alla gola, avranno ottime possibilità di arrivare in finale e vincere.


----------



## PM3 (13 Marzo 2019)

Per fortuna che l'Atletico aveva gli attributi, almeno a detta di Simeone... 
Sono entrati in campo col terrore di perdere, non sono riusciti nemmeno ad accennare un minimo di reazione. Alla completa mercé della Juve per tutti i 90 minuti. Usciti con la coda tra le gambe. 
Unico neo i continui gesti antisportivi, diseducativi e disgustosi di Chiellini. Per il resto la Juve è stata un carro armato, partita perfetta, complimenti.


----------



## Black (13 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahah il prossimo lo passano sicuro allora... perché non sto zitto



eh.... te l'avevo detto io! a te e a tanti altri che ieri davano per scontato che la Juve non passasse e addirittura non faceva neanche un gol


----------



## vannu994 (13 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> eh.... te l'avevo detto io! a te e a tanti altri che ieri davano per scontato che la Juve non passasse e addirittura non faceva neanche un gol



Io però per bilanciare avevo giocato sul risultato fisso 3-0


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Con il diego costa di oggi (viale del tramonto) e morata non puoi ambire a chissà cosa, secondo me
> Non può sempre fare tutto griezmann.



In realtà il problema dell'Atletico è stato proprio che quel miracolato di Morata non ha tenuto su un pallone tutta partita, con Diego Costa in campo sarebbe stato tutto molto più complicato. Detto ciò non so se ricordi la discussione di qualche giorno fa...fate una statua ad Allegri, ieri sera non l'ha vinta Ronaldo, l'ha vinta lui distruggendo Simeone tatticamente. Spinazzola, Bernardeschi e Can messi in campo in quel modo han fatto sbarellare completo il Cholo che non c'ha capito niente proprio e son stati i migliori in campo.

E non tutti avrebbero avuto il coraggio di tenere Dybala in panca....tutti bravi ieri ma il fenomeno ieri sera è stato Allegri.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Eh ma il centrocampo, eh, ma i giovani, il progetto...poi alla fine la Champions la vince Ronaldo, come tutti gli anni.



Ma che discorso è?
Pensi che la Juve sia arrivata dov'è adesso partendo subito in quarta comprando campioni a destra e a manca quand'era in serie B?
Le squadre sono aziende, e se non hai un progetto sportivo e commerciale, non vai da nessuna parte.
Il Milan non può permettersi di imbottire la squadra di campioni, perciò è normale che se da una parte sta lavorando sodo per costruire un management e un settore commerciale ben oliati, dall'altra lavori crescendo i giovani che già aveva (Gigio, Calabria, Romagnoli) e aggiungendone di molto promettenti (Piatek e Paquetà). È l'unica strada per un club come il nostro, che fino a qualche anno fa era in rovina. I campioni, prima di essere campioni, sono stati giovani. E io, sinceramente, sposo questa strategia, viste le circostanze. Poi è ovvio che a tutti farebbe più piacere poter fare un mercato da 300 milioni ogni stagione. Ma non è nelle nostre possibilità.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2019)

Le assenze dell'Atletico hanno pesato molto di più di quelle della Juve.
Squadra snaturata e irriconoscibile, hanno preso una batosta che si ricorderanno a lungo.
La Juve ha fatto quello che sa fare e sfruttato il killer instinct del suo campione.


----------



## Black (13 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io però per bilanciare avevo giocato sul risultato fisso 3-0



io non gioco mai sulla rube vincente. Sarebbero soldi sporchi


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è?
> Pensi che la Juve sia arrivata dov'è adesso partendo subito in quarta comprando campioni a destra e a manca quand'era in serie B?
> Le squadre sono aziende, e se non hai un progetto sportivo e commerciale, non vai da nessuna parte.
> Il Milan non può permettersi di imbottire la squadra di campioni, perciò è normale che se da una parte sta lavorando sodo per costruire un management e un settore commerciale ben oliati, dall'altra lavori crescendo i giovani che già aveva (Gigio, Calabria, Romagnoli) e aggiungendone di molto promettenti (Piatek e Paquetà). È l'unica strada per un club come il nostro, che fino a qualche anno fa era in rovina. I campioni, prima di essere campioni, sono stati giovani. E io, sinceramente, sposo questa strategia, viste le circostanze. Poi è ovvio che a tutti farebbe più piacere poter fare un mercato da 300 milioni ogni stagione. Ma non è nelle nostre possibilità.



Hanno vinto gli ottavi poi. La strada è lunga ancora.
Ronaldo è uomo da queste serate, sono anni ormai, è la Juve lo ha preso principalmente per questo motivo.

Noi siamo lontani anni luce da certe realtà ancora, è quasi ridicolo fare paragoni con squadre che giocano sempre la Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## odasensei (13 Marzo 2019)

Spiace per la mancata eliminazione ma si gode parecchio per quel sopravvalutato di Simeone 
24 milioni per far giocare da schifo gente come Griezmann, Saul e Koke


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

Un grandissimo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un grandissimo




Vedremo nel prosegue della Cl il "grandissimo"


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> patetico incensare i gobbi,tipico di chi salta sul carro del vincitore.
> oggi ha fatto molto meglio la juve,ma questo non cancella l'andata dove è stata messa sotto completamente.
> semplicemente la juve è stata più cinica sfruttando le occasioni avute.
> non c'è nessun cappello da togliersi,ronaldo è stato preso per questo e non fa parte del ciclo gobbo storico.
> ...



Juve “cinica”...

Li abbiamo annichiliti per 90 minuti, il cinismo è altro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Marzo 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Juve “cinica”...
> 
> Li abbiamo annichiliti per 90 minuti, il cinismo è altro.



Non fate i fenomeni ora la cl e' ancora lunga , non tutte le squadre vi lasceranno oltre il 60% di possesso per 90 minuti .

Siete passati ai quarti giocando una bella partita(bravi a crederci ) ma con un atletico rimasto a madrid .


----------



## Asso_86 (13 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No. Anche l’Inter cambió marcia quando Mourinho decise di schierare insieme titolari fissi, Milito, Eto’O, Pandev, Snejder, Stankovic.
> 
> Lamchampions é stata vinta sempre con coraggio, anche dall’Inter



Esatto

Allegri ha parlato di “incoscienza” riferendosi al possibile impiego di Spinazzola come terzino (essendo molto offensivo).

L’ultima volta che usó quella parola fu contro il Barcellona, e schieró Alves terzino, più Pjanic, Cuadrado e tre punte. 

3-0 allo Stadium.

Poi qualcosa si è incrinato: ha cominciato a spostare in avanti Alves e mettere Barzagli terzino, facendo fuori Cuadrado.

Risultato: umiliazione in finale.

Allegri se vuole sollevarla deve abbandonare ogni calcolo mentale e puntare sui più forti.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come dico da inizio stagione, la Juve è tra le tre favorite insieme a City e Barcellona. Come rosa sono gli stessi che l'anno scorso andarono a prendere a sculacciate il Real in casa sua, con l'aggiunta del giocatore in attività più forte del mondo(probabilmente il più forte di tutti i tempi).
> La Juventus ha tre limiti: il caso, alcuni giocatori chiave che hanno la tendenza a dare di matto quando la partita è tirata e Allegri. Se all'andata fosse finita 0 a 0 o 1-1, Allegri avrebbe parcheggiato il pullman in area di rigore. Non a caso le migliori partite della Juve in Champions sono state quelle in cui era spacciata e doveva fare necessariamente la partita della vita.
> Se useranno la partita di ieri come insegnamento per essere più intraprendenti anche quando non sono con l'acqua alla gola, avranno ottime possibilità di arrivare in finale e vincere.



Quoto 
La vera juve è quella di ieri
Se allegri la smettesse di depotenziarci sarebbe tutta un’altra cosa 
Speriamo sia cambiata qualcosa


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In realtà il problema dell'Atletico è stato proprio che quel miracolato di Morata non ha tenuto su un pallone tutta partita, con Diego Costa in campo sarebbe stato tutto molto più complicato. Detto ciò non so se ricordi la discussione di qualche giorno fa...fate una statua ad Allegri, ieri sera non l'ha vinta Ronaldo, l'ha vinta lui distruggendo Simeone tatticamente. Spinazzola, Bernardeschi e Can messi in campo in quel modo han fatto sbarellare completo il Cholo che non c'ha capito niente proprio e son stati i migliori in campo.
> 
> E non tutti avrebbero avuto il coraggio di tenere Dybala in panca....tutti bravi ieri ma il fenomeno ieri sera è stato Allegri.



Allegri la statua se la deve meritare
Adesso dimostri che non era in caso e dimostri di non vivere di ossessioni partendo dal togliere il suo amore mandzukic


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2019)

Sarà ancora più bello vederli perdere e non vincere la Champions per l'ennesimo anno.

Basta mettere sul piedistallo sta squadra di ladri.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allegri la statua se la deve meritare
> Adesso dimostri che non era in caso e dimostri di non vivere di ossessioni partendo dal togliere il suo amore mandzukic



Ieri l'avete impostata anche sul piano fisico ed agonistico, e Mandzukic in questo non pecca quasi mai malgrado i suoi limiti, per allegri è di fondamentale importanza.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà ancora più bello vederli perdere e non vincere la Champions per l'ennesimo anno.
> 
> Basta mettere sul piedistallo sta squadra di ladri.



Il mio sogno bagnato è quello di tornare a vincerla prima di loro, ma appunto è solo un sogno.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà ancora più bello vederli perdere e non vincere la Champions per l'ennesimo anno.
> 
> Basta mettere sul piedistallo sta squadra di ladri.


Ma come fai a vivere il tifo cosi? Tifi milan e per godere ti basta cosi poco?
Lo posso capire (oddio più o meno) dagli interisti ma da voi proprio no...



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ieri l'avete impostata anche sul piano fisico ed agonistico, e Mandzukic in questo non pecca quasi mai malgrado i suoi limiti, per allegri è di fondamentale importanza.


Mandzukic è completamente inutile in questo monento e lui lo fa giocare 24/7 ogni giorini per tutti l’anno, basta dai. Per lui mandzukic è il fulcro di tutto e poi stranamente giochiamo con da cani..deve liberarsi delle sue ossessioni


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a vivere il tifo cosi? Tifi milan e per godere ti basta cosi poco?
> Lo posso capire (oddio più o meno) dagli interisti ma da voi proprio no...



Per godere faccio l'amore con la mia amata ragazza. Sarà bello vedervi perdere, che c'è di male in questo? Sembra che la Juve abbia salvato la vita a 100 bambini malati di cancro dopo questa partita. Avete passato il turno, bravi, nulla da dire, ma la strada è lunga, molto lunga. Ecco perché sarà bello vedervi perdere, ed accadrà secondo me, pure quest'anno. 

Oltre questo: Tu pensi che guardo le partite della Juve? Io guardo solo il Milan, non perdo il mio tempo a guardare la Juve, anche se gioca in Champions. Io non rosico, ne altro, ma sono Milanista e la Juve mi sta sulle palle. Fine del discorso.


----------



## Raryof (13 Marzo 2019)

Sono usciti tutti dalle tane i gliuventini vedo, bene bene, ovviamente per loro come per Inter, Roma ecc successi simili equivalgono alla vittoria della Coppa vera e propria, questo è, i trionfalismi (soprattutto della stampa che ci marcia) sono simili ma il cammino è ancora lungo, sulla carta l'Atletico ha espresso il gioco più difensivo e meno giusto tra tutte le squadre e giustamente non ha pagato (come non pagherà lo schifo che proporrà Gattuso l'anno prossimo in preda ad un entusiasmo tale che lo porterà a giocare ancora più sulla difensiva).
Atletico, dicevo, sulla carta quella che ha fatto la figura peggiore al netto di una rosa da El (l'anno scorso infatti sono scesi subito) e di un allenatore che vuole giocare all'italiana cercando di far pesare qualche golletto, no, non paga mai, quelle squadre che fanno del pressing la loro arma forte vanno fatte difendere, vanno fatte incacchiare, ieri è stato anche troppo facile, dopo il primo cross a 30 secondi dall'inizio si era già capito come sarebbe finita la partita.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono usciti tutti dalle tane i gliuventini vedo, bene bene, ovviamente per loro come per Inter, Roma ecc successi simili equivalgono alla vittoria della Coppa vera e propria, questo è, i trionfalismi (soprattutto della stampa che ci marcia) sono simili ma il cammino è ancora lungo, sulla carta l'Atletico ha espresso il gioco più difensivo e meno giusto tra tutte le squadre e giustamente non ha pagato (come non pagherà lo schifo che proporrà Gattuso l'anno prossimo in preda ad un entusiasmo tale che lo porterà a giocare ancora più sulla difensiva).
> Atletico, dicevo, sulla carta quella che ha fatto la figura peggiore al netto di una rosa da El (l'anno scorso infatti sono scesi subito) e di un allenatore che vuole giocare all'italiana cercando di far pesare qualche golletto, no, non paga mai, quelle squadre che fanno del pressing la loro arma forte vanno fatte difendere, vanno fatte incacchiare, ieri è stato anche troppo facile, dopo il primo cross a 30 secondi dall'inizio si era già capito come sarebbe finita la partita.



Mamma mia , ho i brividi a pensare ad un Gattuso ancor più difensivista in champions, già giochiamo con il 9-0-1 contro Sassuolo etc..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per godere faccio l'amore con la mia amata ragazza. Sarà bello vedervi perdere, che c'è di male in questo? Sembra che la Juve abbia salvato la vita a 100 bambini malati di cancro dopo questa partita. Avete passato il turno, bravi, nulla da dire, ma la strada è lunga, molto lunga. Ecco perché sarà bello vedervi perdere, ed accadrà secondo me, pure quest'anno.
> 
> Oltre questo: Tu pensi che guardo le partite della Juve? Io guardo solo il Milan, non perdo il mio tempo a guardare la Juve, anche se gioca in Champions. Io non rosico, ne altro, ma sono Milanista e la Juve mi sta sulle palle. Fine del discorso.



Capisco. Dal discorso che facevi sembrava che ti bastasse vederci perdere come soddisfazione calcistica.
Se avessi visto ieri a napoli...
La perte finale mi ha chiarito tutto


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia , ho i brividi a pensare ad un Gattuso ancor più difensivista in champions, già giochiamo con il 9-0-1 contro Sassuolo etc..



Chissà, magari nel tempo che corre da qui alla prima di champions, magari con qualche acquisto, cambia anche lui. Fino ad ora i suoi miglioramenti come allenatore sono palpabili, ed a maggior ragione se ci sta Leonardo dietro, uno che di certo non giocava per difendere il risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

E figuriamoci se non si finiva a parlare di Gattuso (due CL vinte, tra parentesi) anche qui


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E figuriamoci se non si finiva a parlare di Gattuso (due CL vinte, tra parentesi) anche qui



Ma perché ti aspettavi non uscisse fuori il paragone Gattuso-Simeone dopo la partita di ieri? Ingenuotto...ahah


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E figuriamoci se non si finiva a parlare di Gattuso (due CL vinte, tra parentesi) anche qui



Ma io non capisco perche gattuso sia cosi criticato qui dopo quello che sta facendo


----------



## Garrincha (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia , ho i brividi a pensare ad un Gattuso ancor più difensivista in champions, già giochiamo con il 9-0-1 contro Sassuolo etc..



Ieri sera Allegri ha tolto Spinazzola per mettere Dybala con Bernardeschi a fare il terzino per modo di dire, ha giocato con due difensori di ruolo in un momento che se prendeva gol era fuori dopo averla recuperata


----------



## Raryof (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Chissà, magari nel tempo che corre da qui alla prima di champions, magari con qualche acquisto, cambia anche lui. Fino ad ora i suoi miglioramenti come allenatore sono palpabili, ed a maggior ragione se ci sta Leonardo dietro, uno che di certo non giocava per difendere il risultato.



Fino ad ora l'unica cosa certa, tangibile, VERA è stato il NO SECCO alla cessione del turco e quindi il no all'esterno, questo dovrebbe bastarvi per capire cosa intenda il Misteh per serenità, praticità, equilibrio, tutto ciò che è difensivo può andare bene, tutto ciò che è off limits e mai provato non verrà mai provato.
Nel calcio moderno difendersi e basta non serve a niente, io qui due paroline le ho messe giù http://www.milanworld.net/due-paroline-sul-pressing-di-questo-milan-vt73606.html e Simeone è a quei livelli, il gioco "baztardo", cattivo, difensivo, ad alti livelli non serve a niente, in Serie A magari ti gira bene ma se non ti evolvi e non sbatti giù un pressinghino e conseguente possesso nella metà campo avversaria vai sempre a ramengo quando si arriva al dunque.
Le basi proprio, fisicità, velocità sugli esterni, pressing, tecnica per andare a fare possesso di là, se non metti niente di tutto questo ma ti limiti a giocare la palla con due finte ali sulla linea di metà campo ti fai ridere dietro da tanti.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E figuriamoci se non si finiva a parlare di Gattuso (due CL vinte, tra parentesi) anche qui



Il paragone ci sta tutto visto che l'Atletico ha giocato come il Milan e non come il suo solito, un tiro in porta in novanta minuti, varcata la metà campo cinque o sei volte


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perche gattuso sia cosi criticato qui dopo quello che sta facendo



Sai che non lo so? Cioè lasciamo stare il gioco, in teoria essendo Rino uno dei grandi del Milan più recente dovrebbe di suo godere di una sorta di aura protettiva nei tifosi. Ed invece puntualmente viene attaccato, spesso a ragione, molto più spesso a torto.

Andiamo alla Juve. Quasi tutti i tifosi stanno con Allegri. Quando il gioco poi inizia a mancare lo attaccano, per poi smettere quando comunque ottiene risultati. Allegri oggi, per i tifosi, è tornato ad essere un messia che ha imparato dai suoi errori. Per noi Rino, anche battesse 6-0 il napoli giocando bene, sarebbe solo uno fortunato. Boh


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dunque i sorteggi dei quarti e delle semifinali si fanno assieme giusto?
> 
> Porto Juventus
> In semifinale contro la vincente di Ajax Tottenham
> ...


Tu ci scherzi ma il sorteggio sfigato l'hanno già beccato agli ottavi, sti maìali. Speriamo che NON valga la legge di compensazione; li voglio contro il Bayern ai quarti,poi se passano li desidero contro il City in semifinale, poi se per caso arrivano ugualmente in finale, li aspettano Messi ed il Barcellona.
Se vincono facendo un percorso del genere, chapeau!Se invece vincono eliminando Porto, Tottenham, e Manchester United, sarebbe un successo comunque, ma vincere la coppa senza manco mai incontrare una delle big, depotenzierebbe di certo l'impresa.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora l'unica cosa certa, tangibile, VERA è stato il NO SECCO alla cessione del turco e quindi il no all'esterno, questo dovrebbe bastarvi per capire cosa intenda il Misteh per serenità, praticità, equilibrio, tutto ciò che è difensivo può andare bene, tutto ciò che è off limits e mai provato non verrà mai provato.
> Nel calcio moderno difendersi e basta non serve a niente, io qui due paroline le ho messe giù http://www.milanworld.net/due-paroline-sul-pressing-di-questo-milan-vt73606.html e Simeone è a quei livelli, il gioco "baztardo", cattivo, difensivo, ad alti livelli non serve a niente, in Serie A magari ti gira bene ma se non ti evolvi e non sbatti giù un pressinghino e conseguente possesso nella metà campo avversaria vai sempre a ramengo quando si arriva al dunque.
> Le basi proprio, fisicità, velocità sugli esterni, pressing, tecnica per andare a fare possesso di là, se non metti niente di tutto questo ma ti limiti a giocare la palla con due finte ali sulla linea di metà campo ti fai ridere dietro da tanti.



Fino ad ora i dati dicono terzo in campionato da quando allena il milan, con o senza acquisti. A ridere dietro ci ride solo qualcuno nel forum, perché in ogni ambiente la reputazione di Rino è enormemente salita. Mi sembra anche enormemente pretestuoso portare come prova della mentalità del mister il presunto "no", detto dai giornalisti, sulla vendita del turco che non ha mai ricevuto nessuna offerta.

Chiudo qui perché siamo ot ed è allucinante dover difendere gattuso perché uno che allena in maniera difensivista ieri le ha prese.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allegri la statua se la deve meritare
> Adesso dimostri che non era in caso e dimostri di non vivere di ossessioni partendo dal togliere il suo amore mandzukic



Mandzukic è stato sacrificato volontariamente perchè l'unico che dentro l'area bloccava 2 uomini dell'Atletico perchè nell'1vs1 sulle palle alte e fisicamente è dominante, in questo modo i vostri quinti con Ronaldo e la mezz'ala creavano sempre un 3 vs 2 sulle fasce, mossa tattica geniale nella situazione di ieri....con Dybala al suo posto sarebbe stato impossibile. 
Non si deve per forza segnare o fare assist per essere indispensabili nell'economia del gioco e in questo acciughina è incompreso dai propri tifosi.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sai che non lo so? Cioè lasciamo stare il gioco, in teoria essendo Rino uno dei grandi del Milan più recente dovrebbe di suo godere di una sorta di aura protettiva nei tifosi. Ed invece puntualmente viene attaccato, spesso a ragione, molto più spesso a torto.
> 
> Andiamo alla Juve. Quasi tutti i tifosi stanno con Allegri. Quando il gioco poi inizia a mancare lo attaccano, per poi smettere quando comunque ottiene risultati. Allegri oggi, per i tifosi, è tornato ad essere un messia che ha imparato dai suoi errori. Per noi Rino, anche battesse 6-0 il napoli giocando bene, sarebbe solo uno fortunato. Boh



No fidati. Il 50% del tifo juve odia allegri me compreso. Ma questo succede da dopo cardiff, il motivo c’è.
Gattuso sta facendo un miracolo, non è bello da vedere ma chi se ne frega.
Conte dopo il primo anno superbo, faceva giocare male la juve, sempre fissato con la difesa e il 352 ma sai che mi fregava? Nulla, mi faceva vincere gli scudetti ed era il capitano.
Allegri paga il non rischiare mai e il non capire che la cl è l’obiettivo numero 1. Gattuso che colpe ha? Che è terzo e sta facendo un miracolo? E poi fino all’altro ieri si incensava simeone che è l’anticalcio per antonomasia


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mandzukic è stato sacrificato volontariamente perchè l'unico che dentro l'area bloccava 2 uomini dell'Atletico perchè nell'1vs1 sulle palle alte e fisicamente è dominante, in questo modo i vostri quinti con Ronaldo e la mezz'ala creavano sempre un 3 vs 2 sulle fasce, mossa tattica geniale nella situazione di ieri....con Dybala al suo posto sarebbe stato impossibile.
> Non si deve per forza segnare o fare assist per essere indispensabili nell'economia del gioco e in questo acciughina è incompreso dai propri tifosi.


Mandzukic ha smesso si essere importante ed utile parecchio tempo fa.
Ieri non ha toccato un pallone, il peggiore in campo per distacco


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2019)

comunque ronaldo rischia la squalifica


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No fidati. Il 50% del tifo juve odia allegri me compreso. Ma questo succede da dopo cardiff, il motivo c’è.
> Gattuso sta facendo un miracolo, non è bello da vedere ma chi se ne frega.
> Conte dopo il primo anno superbo, faceva giocare male la juve, sempre fissato con la difesa e il 352 ma sai che mi fregava? Nulla, mi faceva vincere gli scudetti ed era il capitano.
> Allegri paga il non rischiare mai e il non capire che la cl è l’obiettivo numero 1. Gattuso che colpe ha? Che è terzo e sta facendo un miracolo? E poi fino all’altro ieri si incensava simeone che è l’anticalcio per antonomasia



Si però voi siete da anni che avete Allegri, non siete al suo primo anno. Di fatto rappresenta un limite accertato fino ad ora. Noi abbiamo un allenatore che a settembre conosceva una sola formazione, giocava solo con donnarumma, non faceva cambi. Ora è cambiato, leggermente migliorato, sta portando risultati, e sembra che per colpa sua non vinciamo la champions.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Marzo 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Esatto
> 
> Allegri ha parlato di “incoscienza” riferendosi al possibile impiego di Spinazzola come terzino (essendo molto offensivo).
> 
> ...



Sai, difficile avere una ricetta sicuramente migliore di quella decisa da Allegri, ma tutto sommato la penso come te: secondo me le scelte coraggiose alla fine pagano.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si però voi siete da anni che avete Allegri, non siete al suo primo anno. Di fatto rappresenta un limite accertato fino ad ora. Noi abbiamo un allenatore che a settembre conosceva una sola formazione, giocava solo con donnarumma, non faceva cambi. Ora è cambiato, leggermente migliorato, sta portando risultati, e sembra che per colpa sua non vinciamo la champions.



Sono assolutamente d’accordo.
Non si può criticare oggi gattuso secondo me. Allegri è critcabile dopo 5 anni. Sono 2 casi diversi
E poi perché fino a ieri si incensava simeone?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto
> La vera juve è quella di ieri
> Se allegri la smettesse di depotenziarci sarebbe tutta un’altra cosa
> Speriamo sia cambiata qualcosa



Non dire che non te l'avevo detto.......


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d’accordo.
> Non si può criticare oggi gattuso secondo me. *Allegri è critcabile dopo 5 anni*. Sono 2 casi diversi
> E poi perché fino a ieri si incensava simeone?



dopo 5 anni di vittorie


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non dire che non te l'avevo detto.......


Però come vedi è come dico io...



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dopo 5 anni di vittorie



Si ma anche di tante cose sbagliate


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però come vedi ecome dico io...
> 
> 
> 
> Si ma anche di tante cose sbagliate



Non so quanto possa aver sbagliato uno che in 5 anni vince 5 campionati e 4 volte scudetto+coppa italia..con due finali di champions..

Poi fatico a capire il tifoso gobbo che esalta ancora oggi Conte (leggo ancora che Allegri ha vinto per merito del lavoro di Conte ) ma Allegri invece è una capra..boh..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so quanto possa aver sbagliato uno che in 5 anni vince 5 campionati e 4 volte scudetto+coppa italia..con due finali di champions..
> 
> Poi fatico a capire il tifoso gobbo che esalta ancora oggi Conte (leggo ancora che Allegri ha vinto per merito del lavoro di Conte ) ma Allegri invece è una capra..boh..


A me conte sta poco simpatico, soprattutto dopo quello che ha fatto..
Il primo anno allegri si è servito del lavoro di conte, ne sono sicuro. Lui è più un gestore 
Poi nessuno nega ciò che ha vinto ma ora non basta. Dopo cardiff aveva esaurito il suo ciclo. Se finalmente cambia allora può rimanere, se la partita di ieri fosse una tantum allora, ciao


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me conte sta poco simpatico, soprattutto dopo quello che ha fatto..
> Il primo anno allegri si è servito del lavoro di conte, ne sono sicuro. Lui è più un gestore
> Poi nessuno nega ciò che ha vinto ma ora non basta. Dopo cardiff aveva esaurito il suo ciclo. Se finalmente cambia allora può rimanere, se la partita di ieri fosse una tantum allora, ciao



Allegri si porterà dietro sta etichetta a vita..o forse se andrà all'estero riceverà il rispetto che merita..

Cioè voi alla Juve veneravate Capello che in 2 anni in Europa vi ha fatto fare le figure peggiori da cioccolatai con una rosa che aveva 9 giocatori in finale dei mondiali..

Però contestata ad Allegri non aver annientato la champions..ingenerosi a dir poco..storicamente la Juve ha sempre vinto giocando in modo poco spettacolare..adesso l'esigenza non capisco da dove vi arrivi...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allegri si porterà dietro sta etichetta a vita..o forse se andrà all'estero riceverà il rispetto che merita..
> 
> Cioè voi alla Juve veneravate Capello che in 2 anni in Europa vi ha fatto fare le figure peggiori da cioccolatai con una rosa che aveva 9 giocatori in finale dei mondiali..
> 
> Però contestata ad Allegri non aver annientato la champions..ingenerosi a dir poco..storicamente la Juve ha sempre vinto giocando in modo poco spettacolare..adesso l'esigenza non capisco da dove vi arrivi...



Che ti devo dire...sono opinioni 
Il calcio si evolve e allegri è rimasto a 30 fa. È tempo anche per la juve di cambiare, lo esige il contesto storico.
Si criticava anche capello fidati, l’unica cosa buona di capello erano le rosicate di tutta italia, per il resto poco di buono.
Vedremo se cambierà qui alla juve o se vincerà all’eatero.
Io vorrei sempre vedere la juve come ieri e non come il 20 di febbraio, mi pare legittimo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2019)

Ormai non spero nemmeno più che la Juve esca per i suoi tifosi, per la sua società o perché è una rivale. Lo spero così almeno smetterò di vedere le leccate di culo dei milanisti a quel forte ma sopravvalutato di Allegri e alla Juve.

Probabilmente il campionato lo vincerei pure io allenando la Juve.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ormai non spero nemmeno più che la Juve esca per i suoi tifosi, per la sua società o perché è una rivale. Lo spero così almeno smetterò di vedere le leccate di culo dei milanisti a quel forte ma sopravvalutato di Allegri e alla Juve.
> 
> Probabilmente il campionato lo vincerei pure io allenando la Juve.



In effetti


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che ti deco dire...sono opinioni
> Il calcio si evolve e allegri è rimasto a 30 fa. È tempo anche per la juve di cambiare, lo esige il contesto storico.
> Si criticava anche capello fidati, l’unica cosa buona di capello erano le rosicate di tutta italia, per il resto poco di buono.
> Vedremo se cambierà qui alla juve o se vincerà all’eatero.
> Io vorrei sempre vedere la juve come ieri e non come il 20 di febbraio, mi pare legittimo



In parte è vero che anche capello è stato parzialmente contestato per il suo modo di giocare, ricordo il ritorno dei quarti contro l'Arsenal del 2005-2006 finito 0 a 0 e la gente che praticamente abbandonava lo stadio a 20 minuti dalla fine o giù di li...
In europa con capello eravate poca cosa, la papera di wiese contro il werder grida ancora vendetta.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ormai non spero nemmeno più che la Juve esca per i suoi tifosi, per la sua società o perché è una rivale. Lo spero così almeno smetterò di vedere le leccate di culo dei milanisti a quel forte ma sopravvalutato di Allegri e alla Juve.
> 
> Probabilmente il campionato lo vincerei pure io allenando la Juve.



La juve autogestita forse giocherebbe meglio , comunque credo sia l'unico allenatore al mondo che si vanta delle finali perse come fossero trofei da esibire . Arrogante come pochi !


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In parte è vero che anche capello è stato parzialmente contestato per il suo modo di giocare, ricordo il ritorno dei quarti contro l'Arsenal del 2005-2006 finito 0 a 0 e la gente che praticamente abbandonava lo stadio a 20 minuti dalla fine o giù di li...
> In europa con capello eravate poca cosa, la papera di wiese contro il werder grida ancora vendetta.


Era uno squadrone quella juve e si usciva agli ottavi....mah



ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> La juve autogestita forse giocherebbe meglio , comunque credo sia l'unico allenatore al mondo che si vanta delle finali perse come fossero trofei da esibire . Arrogante come pochi !


Pensa che c’è chi si vanta e viene ventata e non hai mai visto una finale..


----------



## Schism75 (13 Marzo 2019)

La partita ieri è la dimostrazione che una certa mentalità nel preparare la partita, cosa che attanaglia il nostro allenatore da sempre. non paga. E meno male.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La partita ieri è la dimostrazione che una certa mentalità nel preparare la partita, cosa che attanaglia il nostro allenatore da sempre. non paga. E meno male.



Ma noi dobbiamo prendere legnate sui denti.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era uno squadrone quella juve e si usciva agli ottavi....mah
> 
> 
> Pensa che c’è chi si vanta e viene ventata e non hai mai visto una finale..



Nella vita c'e' sempre di peggio ..., comunque resta il fatto che un secondo posto non sara' mai un trofeo ma solo una sconfitta !


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è?
> Pensi che la Juve sia arrivata dov'è adesso partendo subito in quarta comprando campioni a destra e a manca quand'era in serie B?
> Le squadre sono aziende, e se non hai un progetto sportivo e commerciale, non vai da nessuna parte.
> Il Milan non può permettersi di imbottire la squadra di campioni, perciò è normale che se da una parte sta lavorando sodo per costruire un management e un settore commerciale ben oliati, dall'altra lavori crescendo i giovani che già aveva (Gigio, Calabria, Romagnoli) e aggiungendone di molto promettenti (Piatek e Paquetà). È l'unica strada per un club come il nostro, che fino a qualche anno fa era in rovina. I campioni, prima di essere campioni, sono stati giovani. E io, sinceramente, sposo questa strategia, viste le circostanze. Poi è ovvio che a tutti farebbe più piacere poter fare un mercato da 300 milioni ogni stagione. Ma non è nelle nostre possibilità.



Mi riferisco ai discorsi sulla juve a fine ciclo perchè non punta sui giovani, non ho menzionato il Milan.
Come se poi Cancelo, Bernardeschi, Bantancour, Kean e Emre Can fossero vecchi.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco ai discorsi sulla juve a fine ciclo perchè non punta sui giovani, non ho menzionato il Milan.
> Come se poi Cancelo, Bernardeschi, Bantancour, Kean e Emre Can fossero vecchi.



Quello che avevo scritto in un altro topic. Se c'è una squadra brava a rinnovare è proprio la Juve.. lo hanno fatto nel 2015 e nel 2017.. non è che rinnovare devi solo prendere 19enni, hanno fatto fuori Buffon e Pirlo..senza battere ciglio.. quando anche Chiellini non potrà dare nulla sarà fatto fuori.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che avevo scritto in un altro topic. Se c'è una squadra brava a rinnovare è proprio la Juve.. lo hanno fatto nel 2015 e nel 2017.. non è che rinnovare devi solo prendere 19enni, hanno fatto fuori Buffon e Pirlo..senza battere ciglio.. quando anche Chiellini non potrà dare nulla sarà fatto fuori.



Esatto. Non a caso, tolti quei 3-4 anni post retrocessione, sono sempre stati al top negli ultimi 25 anni. Il loro ciclo forse finirà quando venirà a meno il loro dna, rappresentato, nel bene (fame di vittorie, competenza, capacità imprenditoriali) e nel male (qui la lista sarebbe troppo lunga) dagli uomini punta della loro società: Agnelli e Paratici, e pure dal loro allenatore e dai loro leader in campo.


----------



## Kayl (13 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Con il diego costa di oggi (viale del tramonto) e morata non puoi ambire a chissà cosa, secondo me
> Non può sempre fare tutto griezmann.



Diego costa pure su una gamba solo ti dà una fisicità assurda, Griezmann ovviamente non può fare tutto da solo, specie se è costretto a tornare al limite della sua area per far salire la squadra mentre Morata si conta i peli pubici.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non a caso, tolti quei 3-4 anni post retrocessione, sono sempre stati al top negli ultimi 25 anni. Il loro ciclo forse finirà quando venirà a meno il loro dna, rappresentato, nel bene (fame di vittorie, competenza, capacità imprenditoriali) e nel male (qui la lista sarebbe troppo lunga) dagli uomini punta della loro società: Agnelli e Paratici, e pure dal loro allenatore e dai loro leader in campo.



Ragazzi, la juve ha il controllo assoluto di tutte le giovanili italiane e di almeno una manciata di squadre che giocano in serie a. Avranno tra prestiti, cartellini e diritto al riacquisto, sotto controllo circa 130 giocatori (non è un numero tirato a caso, avevo letto la cosa sul sole 24 ore qualche mese fa). E' una società che esula la società. Ci sono uomini molto influenti che fanno quello che vogliono in una nazione che lascia fare ancora illusa che la Fiat sia una società italiana.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la juve ha il controllo assoluto di tutte le giovanili italiane e di almeno una manciata di squadre che giocano in serie a. Avranno tra prestiti, cartellini e diritto al riacquisto, sotto controllo circa 130 giocatori (non è un numero tirato a caso, avevo letto la cosa sul sole 24 ore qualche mese fa). E' una società che esula la società. Ci sono uomini molto influenti che fanno quello che vogliono in una nazione che lascia fare ancora illusa che la Fiat sia una società italiana.



Purtroppo sono cose destinate a restare immutate, se non a peggiorare.
Basta vedere i rapporti con società come Udinese e Sassuolo.
Fa tutto parte della lista di cose negative di cui parlavo prima. Resta però il fatto che il loro monopolio in Italia non è in discussione, e da quest anno probabilmente è destinato ad espandersi a livello continentale.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono cose destinate a restare immutate, se non a peggiorare.
> Basta vedere i rapporti con società come Udinese e Sassuolo.
> Fa tutto parte della lista di cose negative di cui parlavo prima. Resta però il fatto che il loro monopolio in Italia non è in discussione, e da quest anno probabilmente è destinato ad espandersi a livello continentale.



Io non capisco sto fatto del monopolio a livello globale. Capite che ci sono squadre più potenti e che fatturano molto più della Juve? Cioè imporre il monopolio a squadre come Barca e Madrid non è possibile, perchè sono compagini che mantengono per le balls il calcio mondiale.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco sto fatto del monopolio a livello globale. Capite che ci sono squadre più potenti e che fatturano molto più della Juve? Cioè imporre il monopolio a squadre come Barca e Madrid non è possibile, perchè sono compagini che mantengono per le balls il calcio mondiale.



Diciamo che ci sono economie che con i soldi degli Agnelli ci fanno colazione e possono non avere interesse a società così mediatiche. La famiglia Agnelli mi sembra abbia un patrimonio, tramite Exor, di una decina di miliardi, ovviamente non liquidi. Mansour (City), giusto per capirci, ha qualcosa come 17 miliardi e praticamente ne potrebbe avere la metà in qualche container entro fine settimana.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ci sono economie che con i soldi degli Agnelli ci fanno colazione e possono non avere interesse a società così mediatiche. La famiglia Agnelli mi sembra abbia un patrimonio, tramite Exor, di una decina di miliardi, ovviamente non liquidi. Mansour (City), giusto per capirci, ha qualcosa come 17 miliardi e praticamente ne potrebbe avere la metà in qualche container entro fine settimana.



Questa c'entra nulla col calcio. Penso l'abbiate capito. Attorno alle spagnole ci sono milioni d'interessi, aldilà della potenza economica. Peraltro il patrimonio degli Agnelli è noto da anni, non certo da ora.


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Marzo 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questa c'entra nulla col calcio. Penso l'abbiate capito. Attorno alle spagnole ci sono milioni d'interessi, aldilà della potenza economica. Peraltro il patrimonio degli Agnelli è noto da anni, non certo da ora.



Il patrimonio degli agnelli è tutto fuorché noto, storicamente.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Marzo 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questa c'entra nulla col calcio. Penso l'abbiate capito. Attorno alle spagnole ci sono milioni d'interessi, aldilà della potenza economica. Peraltro il patrimonio degli Agnelli è noto da anni, non certo da ora.



I soldi c'entrano sempre con tutto. Non farti forviare dall'esempio che ho fatto. Non è un discorso di guerra fra chi ha 17 miliardi e chi ne ha 7. La guerra è nel sotto-testo, è quella nascosta che si affronta in borsa, nei dividendi e negli interessi internazionali. 

Le spagnole dominano il calcio perché dietro i 10 miliardi di valore delle due società, ci stanno banche che garantiscono debiti milionari ed interessi economici diffusi per l'elettorato popolare. Le pressioni arrivano da tantissime parti.

Il mio esempio era volto a dimostrare che, faccio un altro esempio, se il fondo Elliott, potenza nominale di gestione del patrimonio di 30 miliardi, sostanzialmente mafiosi, rischia di perdere milioni per intromissioni della famiglia Agnelli, potrebbe iniziare una guerra politica senza precedenti. Non accadrà, perché in concreto ci sono vari motivi per cui le due società non dovrebbero mai andare allo scontro, ma ci sono tantissime realtà diverse già nella stessa europa che mettono a repentaglio un progetto di monopolio a livello europeo.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco sto fatto del monopolio a livello globale. Capite che ci sono squadre più potenti e che fatturano molto più della Juve? Cioè imporre il monopolio a squadre come Barca e Madrid non è possibile, perchè sono compagini che mantengono per le balls il calcio mondiale.



Come ti ho detto anche nell'altro topic, il fatturato conta fino a un certo punto. 6 anni fa la juventus poteva permettersi al massimo Bendtner e Anelka, mentre inglesi, spagnole, Bayern e PSG spendevano in lungo e in largo. In questo lasso di tempo la juventus si è rinforzata sempre di più, mentre le altre continuavano a buttar via milioni su milioni. Poi guardiamo l'ultima campagna acquisti. Hanno comprato il giocatore più forte al mondo, con un ingaggio fuori scala, più due giovani fortissimi come Can e Cancelo, oltre al ritorno di Bonucci, che non sarà un fenomeno, ma è uno dei difensori più pagati al mondo. Non vedo tutti questi limiti causati dal fatturato. Altrove invece sono state spese cifre insensate per gente come Jorginho, Fred, Mahrez e Mariano Diaz. In campo non va il fatturato. 
Se mi avessi fatto questo discorso nel 2012 io ti avrei potuto anche dare ragione, ma la storia poi ti avrebbe dato torto.


----------



## King of the North (14 Marzo 2019)

Qui ridiamo e scherziamo ma più e più volte si è criticata la scelta “scellerata” della Juve di spendere un patrimonio per CR7 ormai “vecchio”. Possono aver speso tutti i soldi del mondo (comunque non i vostri) ma se alla fine la Juve alzerà la coppa, avrà avuto ragione Agnelli e non i vari “con quei soldi avrei preso 4 o 5 giocatori più futuribili”.
Qualche settimana fa uscì l’indiscrezione su un interesse del Milan per Bale, e di nuovo la stessa canzone....è vecchio, costa troppo, bla Bla bla. Bale ha alzato qualche coppa in più di Saint Maximin o Lozano.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qui ridiamo e scherziamo ma più e più volte si è criticata la scelta “scellerata” della Juve di spendere un patrimonio per CR7 ormai “vecchio”. Possono aver speso tutti i soldi del mondo (comunque non i vostri) ma se alla fine la Juve alzerà la coppa, avrà avuto ragione Agnelli e non i vari “con quei soldi avrei preso 4 o 5 giocatori più futuribili”.
> Qualche settimana fa uscì l’indiscrezione su un interesse del Milan per Bale, e di nuovo la stessa canzone....è vecchio, costa troppo, bla Bla bla. Bale ha alzato qualche coppa in più di Saint Maximin o Lozano.



Senza campioni è dura vincere, c’è poco da fare. Dipendesse da me Ronaldo lo ricomprerei altre 100 volte già solo per le emozioni che da, come ieri. Ronaldo non è un giocatore, è il giocatore


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come ti ho detto anche nell'altro topic, il fatturato conta fino a un certo punto. 6 anni fa la juventus poteva permettersi al massimo Bendtner e Anelka, mentre inglesi, spagnole, Bayern e PSG spendevano in lungo e in largo. In questo lasso di tempo la juventus si è rinforzata sempre di più, mentre le altre continuavano a buttar via milioni su milioni. Poi guardiamo l'ultima campagna acquisti. Hanno comprato il giocatore più forte al mondo, con un ingaggio fuori scala, più due giovani fortissimi come Can e Cancelo, oltre al ritorno di Bonucci, che non sarà un fenomeno, ma è uno dei difensori più pagati al mondo. Non vedo tutti questi limiti causati dal fatturato. Altrove invece sono state spese cifre insensate per gente come Jorginho, Fred, Mahrez e Mariano Diaz. In campo non va il fatturato.
> Se mi avessi fatto questo discorso nel 2012 io ti avrei potuto anche dare ragione, ma la storia poi ti avrebbe dato torto.


Si ma sono ragionamenti che lasciano il tempo che trovano, poi su quale basi il City non si sia rinforzato? Poi ripeto, la Juve è una squadra molto in là con gli anni. Dietro è jurassica, idem davanti. Il Madrid quest'anno è pronto ad investire pesantemente. Il tuo ragionamento lo potrei accettare in Italia, ma non in Europa con squadre che hanno la forza di spendere anche 500 mln. Cioè secondo te il Madrid, spendendo cifre simili, lo farebbe a pene di augello? Che poi se volessimo basarci sulla solita depressione che ci attanaglia da anni e vedere tutto nero, non ne usciamo più. Perchè il bandolo della matassa sta proprio lì...

Comunque la chiudo qui. Siamo fin troppo OT.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qui ridiamo e scherziamo ma più e più volte si è criticata la scelta “scellerata” della Juve di spendere un patrimonio per CR7 ormai “vecchio”. Possono aver speso tutti i soldi del mondo (comunque non i vostri) ma se alla fine la Juve alzerà la coppa, avrà avuto ragione Agnelli e non i vari “con quei soldi avrei preso 4 o 5 giocatori più futuribili”.
> Qualche settimana fa uscì l’indiscrezione su un interesse del Milan per Bale, e di nuovo la stessa canzone....è vecchio, costa troppo, bla Bla bla. Bale ha alzato qualche coppa in più di Saint Maximin o Lozano.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qui ridiamo e scherziamo ma più e più volte si è criticata la scelta “scellerata” della Juve di spendere un patrimonio per CR7 ormai “vecchio”. Possono aver speso tutti i soldi del mondo (comunque non i vostri) ma se alla fine la Juve alzerà la coppa, avrà avuto ragione Agnelli e non i vari “con quei soldi avrei preso 4 o 5 giocatori più futuribili”.
> Qualche settimana fa uscì l’indiscrezione su un interesse del Milan per Bale, e di nuovo la stessa canzone....è vecchio, costa troppo, bla Bla bla. Bale ha alzato qualche coppa in più di Saint Maximin o Lozano.



le finali le ha fatte anche senza ronaldo e fino all'altro ieri aveva fatto solo 1 gol.
SE per disgrazia martedì si beccava un raffreddore, staremmo parlando di un fallimento su tutta la linea.

non si può basare la propria opinione solo su una partita. che poi sia forte e indipendentemente esalti i tifosi è pacifico. l'acquisto di ronaldo lo potremo valutare solo quando se ne andrà. comprendendo tutto.

bale e ronaldo son pianeti completamente diversi, bale a quelle cifre è ancora peggio di ronaldo... mio parere


----------



## King of the North (14 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le finali le ha fatte anche senza ronaldo e fino all'altro ieri aveva fatto solo 1 gol.
> SE per disgrazia martedì si beccava un raffreddore, staremmo parlando di un fallimento su tutta la linea.
> 
> non si può basare la propria opinione solo su una partita. che poi sia forte e indipendentemente esalti i tifosi è pacifico. l'acquisto di ronaldo lo potremo valutare solo quando se ne andrà. comprendendo tutto.
> ...



Di Ronaldo alla Juve possiamo anche parlare dei numeri che abbiamo fino ad oggi. i numeri dicono che la Juve ha 18 punti sulla seconda, Ronaldo capocannoniere, Ronaldo che fa 3 gol all’Atletico e porta la sua squadra ai quarti. Sicuramente Saint Maximin sarebbe stato un acquisto più sensatoooh.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

Comunque emre can in quella posizione ibrida dove è stato dominante è stata oggettivamente una genialata di Allegri, davvero, bisogna dargliene atto.

Speriamo una volta con le spalle al muro si stia risvegliando dal torpore che lo accompagna da post cardiff e che lo ha fatto adagiare ad un calcio speculativo, accantonando le scelte a sopresa e coraggiose che avevano caratterizzato i suoi primi anni.

Occhio a credersi i più forti dell'universo, bella partita, grande impresa, vero, ma non siamo i favoriti assolutamente. Dai quarti saranno altre battaglie, speriamo di arrivare in forma e senza assenze, poi chi capita capita, tanto fortuna nelle fasi clou non ne abbiamo mai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Marzo 2019)

Un Atletico Madrid inguardabile 
ogni squadra che scende x non giocare a calcio perderà...
indipendentemente dalla rosa 

Detto questo.. la Juventus ha meritato di vincerla 
ha fatto la partita che doveva fare.. non so Simeone cosa si credeva di fare 
scegliendo questo suicidio tattico di subire solo x 90 minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Di Ronaldo alla Juve possiamo anche parlare dei numeri che abbiamo fino ad oggi. i numeri dicono che la Juve ha 18 punti sulla seconda, Ronaldo capocannoniere, Ronaldo che fa 3 gol all’Atletico e porta la sua squadra ai quarti. Sicuramente Saint Maximin sarebbe stato un acquisto più sensatoooh.



ronaldo non è capocannoniere ne in A ne in champions. se vuoi riportare i numeri almeno riportali bene. 
va be ho già capito il tenore del discorso... ciao


----------

